# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > МОД IN-KU >  Создаем проект "Творческий Союз"!

## Mazaykina

Дорогие друзья! 
Вот наконец мы и созрели, чтоб озвучить ту новую (хотя, для форума она не совсем новая) идею. 
 Встречаясь со многими из вас в реале, общаясь на форуме в виртуале,  прислушиваясь к мнению каждого, мы пришли к выводу, что уже пора объединяться в реальную силу, которая может и поддержать тебя в трудную минуту, и помочь профессиональному росту, и  собрать на очередной Фестиваль или Конкурс  в любой точке планеты.  
А главное- мы хотим создать такой Союз, который сможет стать сплочающим ядром всех людей искусства , и за которым ты будешь чувствовать свою защищенность (для начала хотя бы и моральную, в будущем, надеюсь и материальную). 
Все это кажется фантазией, ощущение, что строим воздушные замки или надели розовые очки. Но это не так! На самом деле- у нас уже давно работает главный принцип такого союза: помощь  друг другу в поиске работы. Есть такое? Есть. Сбор на фестивали? Тоже имеем. Материальная поддержка?  В экстренных случаях – тоже работает. (Дай Б-г, чтобы таких случаев было как можно меньше. Но в будущем мы ж сможем и помогать нуждающимся  выехать на какой-нибудь значимый Конкурс или приобрести необходимый материал ( в виде аранжировки или покупки микрофона). 
Это пока все мысли, идеи. А вот собрать их все в единый ОБЩИЙ устав- как раз и встает перед вами, дорогие форумчане. Давайте совместными  усилиями создадим те правила, которые оптимально будут нас всех (по возможности) устраивать.

----------


## V.Kostrov

Как вы уже успели заметить, на протяжении существования нашего форума, много людей приходили и уходили, но те, кого интересовало общение, знакомство обретение новых друзей, оставались и жили в одном большом коллективе под название PLUS-MSK.RU.
Долгожители не дадут соврать, что практически все темы, которые интересуют и волнуют наших форумчан, обсуждались не по одному разу. Общение вырасло в регулярные реальные встречи форумчан. Каждый раз, это было и есть интересно, познавательно, а самое главное, появлялись новые очень интересные люди, которые становились и становятся  реальными друзьями!!!
Это все здорово и должно существовать, но в какой то момент, вырастая из этих штанишек, возникла идея организовать все тоже самое, но на более профессиональном уровне. Так родился проект фестивалей-конкурсов. Все здорово, все состоялось. А самое главное, был получен огромный опыт!!! И вот на основе этого опыта и того, что невозможно остановить творческую мысль, родился новый проект, наш общий, полезный для всех!!!

----------


## Mazaykina

*Творческий союз*
 Объединение людей искусства: музыкантов, художников, организаторов и ведущих праздничных мероприятий, учителей и тех кто работает с детьми, артистов различных жанров, композиторов, поэтов и всех тех, кто чувствует в себе творческий потенциал и талант.
*Цели и задачи:*
1.	Защищать интересы всех: как союза в целом, так и каждого его члена  в частности.
2.	Помогать профессиональному росту талантливых людей, продюссировать и изыскивать возможности для спонсорской поддержки.
3.	Организовывать группы для участия в Фестивалях и Конкурсах, проводимых в разных странах мира.
4.	Создать фонд взаимопомощи (или на благотворительных началах, или в виде ежегодных членских взносов).
5.	Организовать в разных странах PR компанию про продвижению идей объединения и привлечению в его ряды не только пользователей интернета, но и всех, кто принимает правила нашего союза.
6.	Первое организационное собрание провести летом этого года.

----------


## Билли

*Mazaykina*,
 Паучара ещё три года назад пробивал идею создания типа Профсоюза музыкантов Кабацкого ремесла :Ha: Идея неплохая особенно таких сторон как легализация использования оригинальнальных фонограм и защита от беспредела "Хозяев":cool:
Я начинал даже делится заказами теми которыми сам был не в состоянии переработать  с форумчанами Но как оказалась это всё было улицей с "односторонним движением" :Tu: 
В результате чего появилось" Внефорумный" обмен заказми который здорово функционирует :Aga:  У меня есть свободные "окна" других музыкантов и если мне звонит клиент я отправляю его туда где свободно. :Pivo: 
Пример есть...Всё может фунциклировать  если всё хорошо огранизовать :Ha: 
В региональном масштабе это действует и уже давно  :Ha: 
Всех Друзей люблю и уважаю за Бескорыстную Дружбу :Pivo: 
Желаю удачи в добром начале :flower:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Паучара ещё три года назад пробивал идею создания типа Профсоюза музыкантов Кабацкого ремесла


Так мы и говорим :wink:



> озвучить ту новую (*хотя, для форума она не совсем нова*я) идею.

----------


## Билли

> Так мы и говорим


Дело говорите Мадам :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Pashavna

Поддерживаю двумя руками!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Mazaykina

> Поддерживаю двумя руками!!!


Спасибо большое! Только это пока просто скелет, нужны конкретные положения, которые устраивали бы всех нас. Помогайте, пожалуйста. Мы не хотим, чтоб это был устав кучки единомышленников, а потом всем остальным сказать: принимайте,  как есть, готовый вариант. Нет, у нас идея- сделать  СОВМЕСТНЫЙ проект.

----------


## le_sya

это суперская идея всеми руками за:) :Ok:

----------


## MOPO

*Mazaykina*,
Замечательная идея. Помогу - чем смогу!  :Aga:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Замечательная идея. Помогу - чем смогу!


Олежка, я очень ждала твое мнение,  потому что знаю, что ты в этом деле профессионал высокого класса.  :Aga:

----------


## Масяня

Если идея хорошая, то она возниает сразу у многих. На страничке ведущих тоже задумались над созданием Международного Клуба Ведущих. Значит не за горами и реальные дела. Идею - в жизнь!

----------


## lubava

*Mazaykina*,
А я , например, не могу дать членских взносов, если бы даже и хотела.... Трафик не предусматривает...

----------


## Mazaykina

> А я , например, не могу дать членских взносов, если бы даже и хотела.


Вот для этого и открыто обсуждение.  :Aga:

----------


## irene64

> Цели и задачи:
> 1. Защищать интересы всех: как союза в целом, так и каждого его члена в частности.
> 2. Помогать профессиональному росту талантливых людей, продюссировать и изыскивать возможности для спонсорской поддержки.
> 3. Организовывать группы для участия в Фестивалях и Конкурсах, проводимых в разных странах мира.
> 4. Создать фонд взаимопомощи (или на благотворительных началах, или в виде ежегодных членских взносов).
> 5. Организовать в разных странах PR компанию про продвижению идей объединения и привлечению в его ряды не только пользователей интернета, но и всех, кто принимает правила нашего союза.
> 6. Первое организационное собрание провести летом этого года.


Полностью за! :Ok:

----------


## MOPO

> Олежка, я очень ждала твое мнение


Спасибо! Но тогда стоит вопрос в организационно-правовой форме. Официальный статус любая оранизация получает с момента регистрации.

----------


## Билли

> А я , например, не могу дать членских взносов


А  хотите  я Вам свой ЧЛЕНский взнос отдам.. :Aga: моего трафика на многих хватит:rolleyes::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Johnalkash

:Pivo: 
молодцы!
дай Бог срастется!

----------


## Mazaykina

> дай Бог срастется!


Женька, рада тебя видеть, пропажа! И ждем твоих конструктивных и умных мыслей (не сомневаюсь, что они есть)

----------


## maestro116

Марина, салют! По призыву из ШКОЛЫ ЗВУКА вот- приперся на рекрутство:wink::biggrin: Сразу есть предложение. Реальные Форумы Союза, во всяком случае, первое законодательное собрание можно провести у меня. Город Москва Российской Федерации, около метро Домодедовская. Имеется актовый зал на 400 мест со всем содержимым. Есть там и кой какой аппаратец:wink: Вобщем, есть о чем подумать, о чем поговорить, к чему стремиться. Полный вперед!
Правда, я не лабух...:wink:

----------


## Паучара

Вот и меня вспомнили..
По поводу того - где проводить:)
об этом можно и потом.. Не к спеху это..
Как минимум 2 юриста у нас есть. Паша и Олег.
Наверняка есть типовые уставы из которых можно взять основу.
Далее.. Регистрация подобного союза в условиях Российской Федерации глупо, но реально. Лучше если регистрация пройдет в любой европейской стране  (при этом, собраться для принятия такого решения, мы можем хоть в Мухосранске).
По поводу взносов.. За! Двумя руками ЗА!
Этот вопрос считаю для себя закрытым и обсуждению не подлежащим.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Правда, я не лабух..


Я тоже :wink:



> Вот и меня вспомнили..


О тебе все время и думали, Маратка и всех тех, с кем за эти почти 4 года обсуждали это все!  :Aga:  
О регстрации здесь - я поговорю, все узнаю и отчитаюсь.

----------


## klen

Хорошая идея -почему то уверен , что всё получится..
И насчёт взносов тоже за... А кто ревизию проводить будет?
Деньги счёт любят..К тому же на Востоке говорят:" На Аллаха надейся, а верблюда - привязывай!"
Думаю - вы об этом подумаете...

----------


## Johnalkash

> И ждем твоих конструктивных и умных мыслей (не сомневаюсь, что они есть)


пока нема
мне бы задачку поуже, тогда можно от меня конкретики дождаться.
А при таком масштабе меня на демагогию понесет:smile:

----------


## Antonida

> создать такой Союз, который сможет стать сплачивающим ядром всех людей искусства , и за которым ты будешь чувствовать свою защищенность


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  Марина, безусловно - это стоящая идея, я бы даже сказала - фантастическая (просто идеальный мир для творческих людей  :Vah: ). Единственное (может я не до конца вникла) - не совсем представляю как под одно крыло собрать хоть и людей искусства, но разных по специфическим интересам. Да, нас объединяет музыка и творчество, но пути-то разные - то, что необходимо одному совершенно незнакомо другому, соответственно и стремление к цели идет далеко не в одном направлении  :Ha:  Ведь не случайно даже здесь, в одном большом и общем доме ( я имею в виду этот форум) мы разделены темами: взрослый и детский, танцы и вокал и т.п. Как учесть все нюансы?
Что-то в этом утопическое...хотя стремление к совершенству и гармонии готова поддержать обеими руками :biggrin:
С уважением, Аня  :flower:

----------


## Паучара

Анечка, обычно в уставе обозначаются цели организации. И способы их достижения.
Тот, кто приемлет их для себя присоединяется.
Понятно, что создать союз для всех не получится. СЛИШКОМ мы разные.
Главное не отталкиваться от людей. Колхоз - дело добровольное.:-).
Идея озвучена. Кто желает- может присоединяться.

----------


## Билли

> Вот и меня вспомнили..


Не злым и тихим словом:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Паучара

*Билли*
не флуди, а то и тебя вспомнят.:-).

----------


## Gor

Вот на собрании и поговорим:smile:

----------


## V.Kostrov

> не совсем представляю как под одно крыло собрать хоть и людей искусства, но разных по специфическим интересам.


Все очень просто. В нашем случае, даже при разные по специфическим интересам люди искуства, пересекаются в своем виде творчества. Каждый, в той или иной степени зависит и взаимодействуют друг с другом. Собственно наш форум тому подтверждение. Правильно, форум разделен на разделы, но ведь одни и теже люди, в большинстве своем, учавствуют в разных разделах. Значит в той или иной степени они пересекаются.

----------


## MOPO

> Регистрация подобного союза в условиях Российской Федерации глупо, но реально. Лучше если регистрация пройдет в любой европейской стране


Одно НО! В Европе - это гораздо дороже!  :Aga:

----------


## maestro116

Володя, привет! Совершенно справедливо! Кто то поет шансон, кто то хореограф, есть любители джаза, фирмЫ, кто то возится с детьми, а кто то это все обеспечивает звуком, светом, площадкой-сценой, и, еще  много-много многогранностей. Но всех и вся что-то же объединяет?!:wink: Не суть важно что ты, куда важнее-кто ты.
Идея хорошая, в меру утопичная, в меру приличная. Вот кто возьмется только?:rolleyes: И казначей нужен обязательно. Без членских взносов-не выжить Союзу. И размер взносов нужно приблизить к 100 уем. 100 членов- уже десятка зеленью, можно до кого то достучаться, заявить о себе. Финансы, оно- великая штука, серьезно. Союз должен нести и функцию некоего упорядочения. Лабухи и звукореги- народ трудноуправляемый и разгильдяйский по своей сути. Туточки тока рублем по носу, рублем!

----------


## Antonida

> Главное не отталкиваться от людей.





> Каждый, в той или иной степени зависит и взаимодействуют друг с другом


в этом я согласна  :br:

----------


## V.Kostrov

Так, одобрялки-это ОЧЕНЬ важно и нужно, и понятно, что на осознаение идеи нужно время, но хотелось бы какие то ваши конкретные мысли, предложения, обсуждения!!! Из этого будет складыватся практическая реализация!!! Думаем, предлагаем!!! Даже очень бредовые мысли иногда бываю очень полезны!!!

----------


## Mazaykina

> Без членских взносов-не выжить Союзу. И размер взносов нужно приблизить к 100 уем. 100 членов- уже десятка зеленью, можно до кого то достучаться,


Цифры мы пока не обсуждаем, нужно понять в ПРИНЦИПЕ для каких целей создаем союз, и  на что нужны деньги. Уже исходя из этого будем говорить о взносах или искать спонсорскую поддержку.

----------


## MOPO

> о хотелось бы какие то ваши конкретные мысли, предложения, обсуждения!!


Прежде всего - придать этому законченную форму предлагаю в России. Максимум что мы заплатим за регистрацию 2500 руб. В Европе (в разных странах) эти цифры гораздо выше. 

Следующее - выбрать форму. Либо это Некоммерческая организация либо Общественное объеденение. Будет ли это Фонд, Ассоциация, Некоммерческое партнерство, Автономная некоммерческая организация или Общественная организация - надо выбрать исходя из поставленных задач и примерных инструментов, какими мы эти задачи будем решать. То есть, что главное? Либо аккумулирование финансов, либо творческая деятельность, либо еще что-то!

Выбрать место дислокации штаб-квартиры, определиться с должностями и источником финансовых поступлений.

В общем - это вкратце!

----------


## V.Kostrov

*МОРО*,
 :Ok:  Отлично Олег!!! Продолжаем!!!

----------


## Gor

> хотелось бы какие то ваши конкретные мысли,


Вовчик, в первую очередь, надо понять; Почему прекратили своё существование такие образования как; 
1.ОМА(по разному назывались) 
2."Скулёжка" - каждую пятницу (где нибудь в городе, например на барахолке) собирались музыканты, ведущие и т.д. 
Мне лично это понятно, а вам?

----------


## Mazaykina

> 1.ОМА(по разному назывались) 2."Скулёжка" - каждую пятницу


Игореш, я не знаю, о чем ты? Поясни, пожалуйста.

----------


## Gor

*Mazaykina*,
 Это было то-же самое, что вы сейчас собираетесь делать.
Ну это я в кратце.
"Скулёжка" это кнкретно, как сейчас раздел "Работа" на форуме, только в живую и в 100 раз эффективнее)))

----------


## MOPO

> Почему прекратили своё существование такие образования


Неспособность реализовать поставленные задачи! 
При должной правовой форме, четкой структуре и реальных задачах - все преодолимо!

----------


## ig202

> 1.ОМА(по разному назывались)


ома - это же было государственное предприятие-работодатель ?? или в послесовецкие времена еще какие-то объединения были ??

----------


## Gor

> При должной правовой форме, четкой структуре и реальных задачах - все преодолимо!


:smile:



> ома - это же было государственное предприятие-работодатель ??


Да, но в начале 90-х они перестали быть государственными. И как только перешли на самофинансирование, вот тут и началось.

----------


## ig202

> в начале 90-х они перестали быть государственными


у нас они просто распродали остатки оборудования и развалились....

----------


## Gor

> они просто распродали остатки оборудования и развалились....


Да. 
А многие стали превращаться просто в навязчивую крышу для музыкантов и пр.
Которые в последствии стали их посылать, потому как музыканты были настоящие. Соответственно люди серьёзные и состоявшиеся как профессионалы. А зачем состоявшемуся челу. крыша? Он и сам заработает.

----------


## greba

А как быть тем кому не нужны "микрофоны" и некого отправлять на конкурсы в другие страны - а человеку просто интересно поддерживать различные беседы (в темах)...как таким членам форума быть???
Однозначно! Что! Поднятая тема ведёт к членским взносам за присутствие на форуме (форум plus-msk не первый на этом пути), и это вопрос времени..., или я не прав?, поправьте меня пожалуйста...
...И ответ я думаю будет однозначен - здесь никто, никого не держит (это квинт-эссенция последних разъяснений)
...Думаю за мой пост меня не забанят, хотя...

----------


## V.Kostrov

> Поднятая тема ведёт к членским взносам за присутствие на форуме (форум plus-msk не первый на этом пути), и это вопрос времени..., или я не прав?, поправьте меня пожалуйста...


Конечно поправим!!! Полная ЧУШЬ!!! Ни каких взносов за присутствие на форуме даже и не предполагалось. Почитайте внимательно.

----------


## Gor

> Однозначно! Что! Поднятая тема ведёт к членским взносам за присутствие на форуме


Ты чёта съел?:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## MOPO

> А как быть тем кому не нужны "микрофоны" и некого отправлять на конкурсы в другие страны - а человеку просто интересно поддерживать различные беседы (в темах)...как таким членам форума быть???


Думаю не совсем про то! Тут просто пытаемся найти возможность общаться и помогать друг другу больше чем есть сейчас!!!!! Вот и все!

----------


## Mazaykina

> Однозначно! Что! Поднятая тема ведёт к членским взносам за присутствие на форуме (форум plus-msk не первый на этом пути),


Я не знаю, кто там первый на этом пути, но, по-моему, до сегодняшнего дня админ у вас ничего не просил на содержание сайта и форума, хотя, это суммы и немалые. 
Давайте не будем делать преждевременных выводов. Одно могу сказать- вступление в союз, который еще даже не имеет устава,  никак не будет связан с пользованием коллекции минусовок и общением на форуме.

----------


## greba

> Ты чёта съел?:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


Хотел бы я "двумя руками" ошибиться!!! - время покажет кто что съел!:smile:
*Чем смогу всегда помогу!*

----------


## Mazaykina

> Чем смогу всегда помогу!


 :Aga:  :Ok:  Пока идеей! Создаем положение, устав. От того, каким он будет, что мы туда включим, будет все и зависеть.

----------


## MOPO

*Mazaykina*,
Нужно определить задачи - отсюда и плясать. Все формальности (Устав и все такое) сделаю за два часа. Регистрация - 5-10 дней!

----------


## Полякова Ольга

> Пока идеей! Создаем положение, устав. От того, каким он будет, что мы туда включим, будет все и зависеть.


Ребята! Вы затеяли очень хорошее и нужное дело. Готова присоединиться и помочь чем могу, если смогу. Обязательно надо встретиться и не забыть про уже существующие организации типа РАО и  всяких Союзов. С уважением к форумчанам.

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> Создаем положение, устав.





> Нужно определить задачи


Во-во...
Мариш, там Олег разные формы возможного образования дал. Я так понимаю в разных формах разные возможности.
 Пусть подскажет - что с чем едят... или вы знаете?

----------


## Mazaykina

> Пусть подскажет - что с чем едят... или вы знаете?


Так откуда? Нет, конечно. Но я думаю, задачи, цели. Вот что надо расписать. А потом под это и форма подберется.
Вот как я это вижу... (жду критических и конкретных замечаний)

*Цели и задачи:*

*1.* Защищать интересы всех членов союза:

  1.1 Написать Кодекс чести, и придерживаться его:
       - Не подсиди коллегу
       - не укради идею его
       - не клевещи напрасно
       - не зазнавайся
       - Помоги, выручи, замени

*2.* Способствовать раскрытию талантов среди членов союза и помогать профессиональному  их росту:

  2.1 Организовывать PR кампанию в странах СНГ и Европы
  2.2 Изыскивать возможности для спонсорской поддержки
  2.3 Оганизовывать концертные выступления в странах СНГ и Европы

*3.* Формировать группы для участия в Конкурсах, проводимых в разных странах мира

 3.1 Информировать потенциальных участников об интересных и значимых конкурсах 
 3.2 Поддерживать конкурсантов морально (по возможности и материально)

*4.* Создать фонд взаимопомощи (или на благотворительных началах, или в виде ежегодных членских взносов)

  4.1 Экстренная помощь в случаях:
    - смерть близких
    - тяжелая болезнь, связанная с серьезной операцией
    - непредвиденные обстоятельства, связанные с внезапной финансовой потерей (пожар,      стихийно бедствие)
   4.2 Планомерная помощь:
    - свадьба члена союза
    - рождение ребенка
    - приобретение нуждающимся членам союза необходимого оборудования для творческой реализации
   4.3 Создать финансовый комитет, который будет отчитываться раз в квартал о финансовых операциях фонда

----------


## MOPO

> Но я думаю, задачи, цели. Вот что надо расписать. А потом под это и форма подберется.


Мое видение - определяются задачи! Под них - выбирается форма! Потом все оформляется! Три этапа!  :Aga:

----------


## greba

*МОРО*,



> Под них - выбирается форма!


Ну форма останется то без изменеий - как *форум*, или может изменится?

----------


## overload

> Либо это Некоммерческая организация либо Общественное объеденение. Будет ли это Фонд, Ассоциация, Некоммерческое партнерство, Автономная некоммерческая организация или Общественная организация - надо выбрать исходя из поставленных задач и примерных инструментов,


Олег, а если - независимый профсоюз?

----------


## Витка

> Все формальности (Устав и все такое) сделаю за два часа


 :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga: , что-то я уже пару месяцев жду эти 2 часа...:frown::frown::frown:
Видать, очередь до меня не дошла. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :Aga: 

*overload*, *Mazaykina*, хорошие идеи!

----------


## MOPO

> что-то я уже пару месяцев жду эти 2 часа..


Опа! А кто-то шлет мне паспортные данные и название! Кто же это?

----------


## Mazaykina

> независимый профсоюз?


По смыслу- это и есть профессиональный союз, а по сути- профсоюзы себя так дискредитировали, что даже само название уже вызывает оскомину...

----------


## MOPO

> Олег, а если - независимый профсоюз?


 Да не вопрос! Главное - чтобы было по уму!

*Добавлено через 58 секунд*



> Ну форма останется то без изменеий - как форум, или может изменится?


Зависит от целей и задач!

----------


## Mazaykina

> Мое видение - определяются задачи! Под них - выбирается форма! Потом все оформляется! Три этапа!


 :Ok: 



> Ну форма останется то без изменеий - как форум, или может изменится?


Нет, Саш. Форум, это совсем другое. Мы тут как общались, так и будем дальше жить. А под Союз мы готовим базу для отдельного сайта, с информацией о членах союза, его положениях, задачах и перспективах, о планах и реализованных проектах. *Но без всяких форумов. Чисто информационный портал.*

----------


## MOPO

> Цели и задачи:
> 
> 1. Защищать интересы всех членов союза:
> 
>   1.1 Написать Кодекс чести, и придерживаться его:



Получается - ФОНД

----------


## Mazaykina

> 4. Создать фонд взаимопомощи


Это на основе  4-го  пункта - ФОНД, а 1-й- это как правила для всех членов, которые надо соблюдать.
Может я неправильно мыслю, Олеж, поправь. При Союзе может быть фонд или это разные структуры, между собой не взаимосвязанные?

----------


## Gor

> ФОНД


:smile:

----------


## MOPO

> При Союзе может быть фонд или это разные структуры, между собой не взаимосвязанные?


 По тем задачам, которые были освещены - я предложил оптимальную форму.
"Союз" - такой формы нет!

----------


## Mazaykina

> По тем задачам, которые были освещены - я предложил оптимальную форму.


Понятно!  :Aga:

----------


## eddi

Союз - это хорошо! Но по мне - регестрировать надо в Европе! Здесь спрос другой. Это раз! Цена - еще меньше,чем в России.Это Два! Ну а в трет-их... Этот престижно!!! Марина и Володя привет! Я двумя руками за Союз! (SSSR-Studio) Эдуард!:cool:

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> Получается - ФОНД


:eek: Из те двух пунктов? Там вроде совсем другое....

* Некоммерческий фонд представляет собой не имеющее членства общественное объединение, цель которого заключается 
в формировании имущества на основе добровольных взносов, иных не запрещенных законом поступлений и использовании 
данного имущества на общественно полезные цели. Учредители и управляющие имуществом общественного фонда не вправе 
использовать указанное имущество в собственных интересах.*

Марин -На *Общественное объединение*  похоже... загуглись!

----------


## MOPO

> Но по мне - регестрировать надо в Европе! Здесь спрос другой. Это раз! Цена - еще меньше,чем в России.Это Два! Ну а в трет-их... Этот престижно!!!


Спрос другой? Подобнее!

Цена меньше? Врете!

Престижнее? Да ладно!

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> Я двумя руками за Союз!


Моро правильно сказал - нет такой формы. 

Может такая-ли, другая-ли организация иметь название "Союз.....", а сами союзы
не организовываются... кааца так.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Союз - это хорошо


О! А вот и Эдик появился! (не в тему) Мы тебя уже и потеряли... У вас же весь видеоматериал по 1-му и 3-му дням фестиваля в хорошем качестве. Мог бы ты потихоньку начать его выкладывать на Ю-тубе нарезками по номерам с пометкой plus-msk Berlin?  А то первый день у нас ужатый сильно, а последего вообще ни у кого нет. ЖДЕЕЕЕМ!

----------


## V.Kostrov

> а если - независимый профсоюз?


Дело в том, что хоть основные идеи и максимально подходят под определение профсоюза, но эта форма категорически не подходит. Во первых: я ни где не встречал *международных* профсоюзов. Международные обьединения (конфедерации) профсоюзов-да, есть, но это совсем другая история. И во вторых: профсоюзы в своем классическом виде, уже изжывают себя (рассматривать причины и состояние не будем, кому интересно-самостоятельно изучит этот вопрос).
Дальше. При расмотрении форм организации, регистрации, а самое главное-финансовой деятельности (отчетности и налоговой ответственности), необходимо учитывать именно международную форму организации. Поэтому, на мой взгляд, сам союз должен быть общественным и не комерческим. А вот входящие в него региональные отделения, могут быть и с финансовой деятельностью, т.к. отчетнось и налоговая ответственность происходит по месту регистрации.
Я не юрист и если я не прав, пусть юристы меня поправят.
На мой взгляд, сейчас надо говорить о том, что каждый хочет получить от этой организации, в чем он видит её деятельность. От этого и вырастут цели и задачи, а как следствие и форма организации. Марина уже озвучила отдельные пункты, хотелось бы услышать ваши коментарии, предложения, дополнения, изменения.

----------


## overload

А ведь и не надо именно классического профсоюза. Можно взять за основу лишь структуру и принципы функционирования.
Другое дело, что основная задача профсоюза - это защищать его членов (от произвола начальников, к примеру). Вот вам и одна из функций: сколько говорено-переговорено об отчислениях авторских, про наезды на лабухов со стороны финансовых органов... Создать базу законов и прочей печатной штукенции, и главное, чтобы, скажем, лабуху *было куда обратиться* за помощью. Наехали на него, он позвонил, ему конкретно разобъяснили всё по каждой статье закона, а, случись чего, приедет наш же *квалифицированный* юрист, скажем... у нас ведь есть такие.
Это, конечно, я один частный случай рассмотрел, узко мыслю, но это так пока, просто мысли...
Если организация будет называться каким-нить фондом, некоммерческой конторой, то это одно название (звучит как-то так... размыто). А звание, которое на слуху - *Прррр-рофсоюз*, блин!!! - уже солиднее, потому что всяких фондов-шмондов кругом как блох на барбоске, а такое название - почти что по-государственному звучит.
Вы не думайте, я вовсе не защищаю такой подход. Просто выкидываю мысли наружу, а вы уж поправляйте, обосновывайте, коль чего не так :smile:.

----------


## maestro116

МОРО, цЫган, верни кота на аватар!!!:biggrin: :Ok:  Ну вот, начинается... Что да как да зачем. Такого рода вопросы на обезличенных форумах не решаются. Предлагаю следующее: Созвать Чрезвычайный Внеочередной Съезд Народных Лабухов (чуть не написал-Комиссаров):wink: с делегатами из регионов. Готов предоставить Зал Съездов. Если кормчий выбрал Петроград, то нам есть смысл туснуть в Москве. Вот так, в формате реального форума, быстрее- логичнее- эффективнее выработать курс, тактику и стратегию.
Специально для Грэбы- Действительно, при чем тут форум? :biggrin:
Кстати, кто кликнет спасибки, шоб ровно 90 стало?:)))))))))))

----------


## Рыжая Скво

*maestro116*,
:tongue:   МаэстрЕ до стольника чуть не хватает - подкиньте, кто сколько может!:biggrin: 



> Зал Съездов.


До Дворце Советофф?! :Vah:

----------


## V.Kostrov

> Предлагаю следующее: Созвать Чрезвычайный Внеочередной Съезд Народных Лабухов (чуть не написал-Комиссаров) с делегатами из регионов.


Нет, это не правильно. Во первых: на сьездах, сходках, стрелках, обычно принимают уже готовые решения, у нас этих решений еще пока нет. Во вторых: коль скоро мы данную организацию позиционируем как международную, то желательно, хотя бы в этой теме выслушать предложения и пожелания от участников из других стран и регионов. Пока еще на видно всеобщей, массовой заинтересованности в данном проекте. Поэтому, все предложения и призывы к сьездам и прочее, пока преждевременны.

----------


## Рыжая Скво

Выделила значимые моменты...
Там пунктов намного больше, конечно, но на эти обратите  внимание!

*Регистрация общественных объединений в Федеральной регистрационной службе (ФРС)*

*  "Под общественным объединением понимается добровольное, самоуправляемое, некоммерческое формирование, созданное по инициативе граждан, объединившихся на основе общности интересов для реализации общих целей, указанных в уставе общественного объединения.
Общественные объединения создаются по инициативе их учредителей - не менее трех физических лиц.

    Решения о создании общественного объединения, об утверждении его устава и о формировании руководящих и контрольно-ревизионного органов принимаются на съезде (конференции) или общем собрании. С момента принятия указанных решений общественное объединение считается созданным и осуществляет свою уставную деятельность, приобретает права, за исключением прав юридического лица, и принимает на себя обязанности, предусмотренные действующим законодательством.
Правоспособность общественного объединения как юридического лица возникает с момента государственной регистрации данного объединения.

    По территориальной сфере деятельности можно выделить международные, общероссийские, межрегиональные, региональные и местные общественные объединения:
- международное общественное объединение - объединение, в соответствии, с уставом которого в иностранных государствах создается и осуществляет деятельность хотя бы одно его структурное подразделение: организация, отделение или филиал и представительство...."
*

----------


## Mazaykina

> - международное общественное объединение - объединение


Вот я думаю это нам как-раз подойдет.  :Ok:  Ириша, умничка!!!

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> это нам как-раз подойдет.


Марин, это - форма. И она чаще всего не озвучивается... так, в базовых документах проходит. 
А название можно из чего-нибудь красивого слепить, ну и любимое словечко  СОЮЗ туда вставить :wink::biggrin:
Как варианты:
"Союз музыкантов и сочувствующих", "Союз муз",  "Лабухи и нетолько":biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
да хоть: "Вместе мы - музыка!"
Конкурс даешь! Даже цветочному магазинчику устраивали...

Сочувствующие. :biggrin:
Типа: я бы в лабухи пошел - пусть меня научат!

[IMG]http://*********ru/414426m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## maestro116

Международная- это хорошо! Великий тоже с Германии начинал. Значит, членские взносы в твердой валюте будут поступать.:smile::wink: :Ok: 
Вот только вогнать Союз в правовые (с учетом международых) рамки- это массу консультаций нужно. Вопрос спецам, в частности-к Моро. А нету каких то прецедентных документов, уставов, учредительных и т.д.? Чем велосипед изобретать, может воспользоваться какой -то (по любому существующей) практикой ( с корректировкой с учетом специфики)? И выбрать, наконец- Вождя? От себя лично предлагаю кандидатуру ВЕКОСА. Человек грамотнейший, мобильный, некоторым образом-политизированный. Не чужд риторике, прекрасное краткое емкое изложение мыслей. В конце концов, как и Великий, начинает с Германии!:)))))

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
Шкурный вопрос:biggrin: Когда с меня взыскания снимут?:rolleyes: И, доведите уж старого толстого до сотни, нет?:))))

----------


## Mazaykina

> кандидатуру ВЕКОСА


 :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Но об этом еще рано говорить.

----------


## MOPO

> международное общественное объединение


Нет просто общественного объединения - есть его виды
А) общественная организация;
Б) общественное движение;
В) общественный фонд;
Г) общественное учреждение;
Д) орган общественной самодеятельности;
Е) политическая партия.

Все это разные формы и статус у них разный.

А есть еще Некоммерческие организации:
А) Фонд;
Б) Государственная корпорация;
В) Некоммерческое партнерство;
Г) Частные учреждения;
Д) Автономная некоммерческая организация;

И все эти организации имеют возможность вести свою деятельность в Международном масштабе.

При всем при этом процедура регистрации любой указанной формы предельно проста и недорогостоящая. При сравнении с аналогами в Европейских странах - "смешные бабки"





> А нету каких то прецедентных документов, уставов, учредительных и т.д.? Чем велосипед изобретать, может воспользоваться какой -то (по любому существующей) практикой ( с корректировкой с учетом специфики)?


Документы у меня все есть. Как только будут четко определены цели, задачи и виды деятельности (а в соотвествии с этим и форма) - я предложу вариант учредительных документов.

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> Нет просто общественного объединения - есть его виды
> А) общественная организация;
> Б) общественное движение;
> В) общественный фонд;
> Г) общественное учреждение;
> Д) орган общественной самодеятельности;
> Е) политическая партия.


Да, Олег, я этот абзац забыла внести....:smile:

В любом случае это - Общественное объединение! :wink:

 Срисовала у одного продвинутого СОЮЗА (Марин ссылку дала) и пререкроила чуть....

*Союз Муз :biggrin:* * — является основанной на индивидуальном членстве международной самоуправляемой общественной организацией!, 
созданной для защиты общих интересов и достижения уставных целей объединившихся лабухов и не только,:biggrin: 
работающих в кабаках и не только....:biggrin: ну вы тут сами....

Союз Муз :biggrin: создан в целях защиты социальных, трудовых прав и профессиональных интересов своих членов, 
оказания помощи в создании и улучшении условий их творческой деятельности.и здесь тоже... баловаюсь я!


Основные Гильдии  Союза Муз  :biggrin:  (Это чтоб понятно было, что здесь не только Лабухи живут!):tongue:

    *  Гильдия чиста лабухов, да.
    * Гильдия  композиторов
    * Гильдия поэтов вообще
    * Гильдия ведущих
    * Гильдия звукорежиссеров 
    * Гильдия руководителей детских коллективов  
    * Гильдия тех, кто все это безобразие снимает на видео...
    *  Гильдия  Кукушкиных детей ( а куда без них)
    * Гильдия ....ээээ..... кого еще вписать??!  
*

  ФУ!!!! Ну вот, где-то так.... :cool:  В угол не пойду!:mad:

----------


## Натаха Шмель

суть поняла...понравилась идея :Ok: !!!
Осуществить будет тяжело:redface:, но наверняка возможно :Aga: !!!
в помощи слаба,ибо ничерта не понимаю в этих документах и законах :Tu: -сорри:frown:!!!
На моральную поддержку готова и членчкие взносы тоже:biggrin:
Мариша, Владимир и все кто будет помогать-удачи :flower:  :Pivo:

----------


## tolyanich

Цели  и  задачи  расплывчатые. Для  начала  наверно   стоит  поговорить  о  насущных поблемах
Не  буду  говорить  за   всех,  но  думаю для ресторанных  музыкантов  самая волнующая тема - это    социальная   защита ,  а  точнее  её отсутствие(отсутствие пенсии ,  отпуска,  больничных, индексации  зарплаты  в   связи  с  инфляциями,  девальвациями,  деноминациями  и т.д. незаконные увольнения с работы. ) Добиваться этого  можно  ИМХО  только  легализовав  нашу работу ,  в  том   числе  и  парнас. А многие  ли  этого захотят? Боюсь  как  бы   мы  не  подняли  волну, которая   разбудит  вулкан :Vah: :biggrin: И  получится  по  принципу хотели  как  лучше,  а  получилось  как   всегда или  за   что боролись  на  то  и напоролись:smile:Так   что не уверен,  что  это решаемая на  сегодняшний  день  проблема  
Ну   а  насчёт  купить   кому-то  микрофон, думаю  это  шутка. Кто  действительно  решил  посвятить   свою жизнь   музыке, думаю  найдёт   возможность  купить  его   и  сам .
А  вот   создать  продюсерский  центр со  своими  филиалами  в  нескольких  городах-это  было  бы  дело. Чтобы  у  каждого   филиала  была   своя    студия  звукозаписи, празднично-рекламное агентство для продвижения  молодых артистов и предоставления   им работы на   банкетах,  концертах и аппаратура для  этих концертов  и банкетов(чтобы  не  пришлось   молодым   исполнителям  микрофоны дарить:biggrin:) А  так  же  для   конкурсов  и   фестивалей. Ну  вот  такие   мысли  на  вскидку

----------


## MOPO

> А  вот   создать  продюсерский  центр со  своими  филиалами  в  нескольких  городах-это  было  бы  дело.


А разве одно мешает другому?  :Ok:

----------


## tolyanich

*МОРО*,
Что  чему мешает?  Одно  это  что?  :smile:Другое  я  озвучил

----------


## MOPO

> *МОРО*,
> Что  чему мешает?  Одно  это  что?  :smile:Другое  я  озвучил


Я имел ввиду идею про "Союз Музыкантов" :smile:

----------


## tolyanich

> Я имел ввиду идею про "Союз Музыкантов" :smile:


Название  большой роли  не  играет,главное чтобы  был  официальный  статус .Я просто написал  как я  вижу  реальное осуществление. Профсоюз  в старом  понимании-это  не реально.  Для  этого  нужно  будет  всем  музыкантам  работать  официально , по  трудовой книжке, платить  налоги и  пробивать   на  кассе   чек  за  каждый  заказ песни:biggrin: А  вот  отстаивать  права  музыкантов если  в  рестораны  они  будут  устраиваться   через такой  "музсоюз" по  контракту уже более  реально.

----------


## igord

> Название  большой роли  не  играет,главное чтобы  был  официальный  статус .Я просто написал  как я  вижу  реальное осуществление. Профсоюз  в старом  понимании-это  не реально.  Для  этого  нужно  будет  всем  музыкантам  работать  официально , по  трудовой книжке, платить  налоги и  пробивать   на  кассе   чек  за  каждый  заказ песни:biggrin: А  вот  отстаивать  права  музыкантов если  в  рестораны  они  будут  устраиваться   через такой  "музсоюз" по  контракту уже более  реально.


Всё это правильно... НО!!! Останутся независимые музыканты, и нужно крепко думать, чтобы членам союза, объединения и т.д... было выгодно в нем состоять, а владельцам кабаков выгоднее брать именно их, а не независимых... Вопрос сложнеющий!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
А насчет центров - это да! Это - самое простое по пониманию и организации!!!

----------


## tolyanich

*igord*,Всё правильно  говоришь.




> Останутся независимые музыканты


И  стоить  большинство  из них будет  дешевле чем союзные  :Aga:   Назревает  конкуренция :biggrin:




> а владельцам кабаков выгоднее брать именно их, а не независимых...


Для  этого  нужна  хорошая  реклама,  и хорошая  репутация союза

----------


## Gor

> Останутся независимые музыканты, и нужно крепко думать, чтобы членам союза, объединения и т.д... было выгодно в нем состоять, а владельцам кабаков выгоднее брать именно их, а не независимых...


Я именно на этом и споткнулся делая у себя в городе то-же самое. 
Но вовремя это понял. Потому что сам музыкант, а фискальные органы потом долго ещё пытались сделать меня пастухом, потому что им удобнее контролировать одну организацию, чем вылавливать независимых. А независимые как правило я уже говорил кто. Но я в игноре.
:smile:
Ладно,

----------


## Паучара

Далеко пошли.:-).
Я так быстро не умею.:-)
Мне от такого союза нужна помощь в организации МОИХ концертов или концертов с МОИМ участием. С соответствующей оплатой и отчислениями в фонд других таких же страждущих.
На работу устраиваться через союз я не буду. Микрофон новый, тоже сам куплю..
Думаю, что это будет основной мыслью у всех кто прочтет данную тему и захочет принять участие в реализации этого замысла.
Значит организация продюсерских центров необходима. 
Дать возможность молодым записать качественный звук.
И название для союза придумывать не надо.:-).
Мы - PLUS-MSK и точка.

----------


## igord

*Паучара*,

Почти во всём согласен с тобой!!!  :Ok: 
Но, кому-то же, наверное, и по кабацкой работе помощь нужна...  :Aga: 
А, в принципе, я думаю, большинство заинтересуют, как раз, центры, где есть студия, агентство, которое помогает в работе с выступлениями: концертами, может быть, с банкетами какими-то... Кому-то материал понадобится, кому-то аппарат разово и т.п.... Где-то ПиАр, ротации... Плюс встречи, фестивали...

----------


## Паучара

Вопрос - что вы ждете от этого союза? 
Что союз будет для вас искать кабак?
Или что союз будет оплачивать ваш отпуск?

Друзья, напишите всё.
Кому, что хочется получить от этого союза.
Так будет немного проще.:cool:

----------


## maestro116

М-м-м...! Как показывает практика, работать с состоявшимися ресторанными лабухами довольно, скажем так- непросто. Музредакции то фиолетово, а мне- тяжко. Когда идет прослушивание, к примеру. Сами съемки еще- туда сюда (если лабух придет вовремя или вообще придет-это тоже больной вопрос).Особенно- женского роду племени:wink: Вот они всегда "точно знают", что и как крутить, чтобы выкрутить. На записи трека одной из передач, я сильно изумился- девочка (кстати, отсюда-с форума:)))) ворвалась ко мне, уверенно подошла к рэку с Т.С. интонаторами(!!!не имеющих отношения к данной консоли!!!) и стала очень уверенно в них ковыряться. После этого также уверенно подпрыгнула к динамке, накрутила на ФОКУСРАЙТАХ(!!!) Рэйтио-бесконечность(!!!!!) и гордо продефилировала обратно в кабинку. И все это с выражением типа- Ты  сиди не мешай тута! Я упал со стула!!!
 Очень многие, достигнув определенного уровня- останавливаются в развитии. Хотя среди них есть очень и очень, имеющие изрядный резерв возможностей.
Скажем так- СОЮЗ ни для кого кабак искать не станет точно. Отпуск оплачивать- тоже.
А вот помочь Киевской школе ОК- весьма вероятно. Пользуясь случаем, прошу заглянуть в раздел МУЗОБОРУДОВАНИЕ, топик Ксюши ОК Способы подключения микрофонов. СПАСИБО ВСЕМ ОТКЛИКНУВШИМСЯ! :flower:

----------


## tolyanich

Ну  вот,  уже  два   человека, которые  думают  примено как   я  по  этому  вопросу. (Паучара  и  ИгорД)
Как  мы  уже  пришли  к  выводу, что в   каждом  большом городе   (Москва,  Питер,  Киев и т.д) должен  быть свой центр-филиал  союза , это  понятно. И  каждый  филиал  должен решать  свои  конкретные  задачи исходя  из местных особенностей и проблем. И  начинать   нужно   с  того , что  наиболее  быстро  и реально  осуществимо. А со времемнем  уже   ставить  более  глобальные задачи.Так  вот  насчёт таких мини-задач...  У меня  давно крутится    идея :  У  каждого  музыканта (пока   мы говорим   о  музыкантах для  примера) бывает  с  работой  то  густо ,  то  пусто. И  обмен накладками- банкетами происходит   спонтанно  и  не организованно. Идея заключается  в  том,  чтобы   все лишние банкеты сливались  в союз, а уже союз распределял  кому его отдать. Все банкеты  должны  быть  учтены и тому кто   отдаёт   банкет  зачисляются  баллы  приравненные к денежным  единицам.  А банкеты  будут отдаваться  в первую  очередь  тому   у  кого   больше  баллов. Кто  отработал банкет  от  союза,тому  баллы   списываются.   Допустим  отдал   человек   2  банкета   по  15000,  у  него  баланс  30 баллов. Потом  отработал  от  союза  банкет  за  20000 у него  осталось 10 баллов. Ну  вобщем   вы  поняли.  Подробности  идеи лень расписывать:biggrin:
Так  же   можно  тем  кто  набрал больше   всех  баллов, давать  премиальные. СОюз  как    обычное   агентство будет   иметь   свои  проценты,  но  не  драконовские,  а  реальные.

----------


## мусяня

> Мне от такого союза нужна помощь в организации МОИХ концертов или концертов с МОИМ участием. С соответствующей оплатой и отчислениями в фонд других таких же страждущих.





> кому-то же, наверное, и по кабацкой работе помощь нужна...





> . Кому-то материал понадобится, кому-то аппарат разово и т.п.... Где-то ПиАр, ротации...


Вот этим всем на данный момент занимаются агенства. :Aga: 
Я не понимаю еще пока "что" и "Зачем",но я мыслю в данном моменте "узко".Всё что здесь написано,этим действительно занимаются агенства,только там хитрее.Они берут несколько "своих"(ну понятно.что под словом "своих" я имею ввиду знакомых,родственников и т.п.) коллективов и работают с ними,а остальных набирают для базы,завышая цены и т.д.Так что в моем понимании ПОКА "Творческий союз" асоциируется с БОЛЬШИМ агенством офис которого в одном городе,а филиалы по разным регионам и государствам.:smile:

----------


## Gor

> Все банкеты должны быть учтены


Это для тебя банкет 15000р. это нормально, я считаю например что нормально это начиная с 30000р. И что, ты думаешь кто-то будет сливать в какой-то центр свои нормальные банкеты, концерты, программы???:smile: не смеши.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Так что в моем понимании ПОКА "Творческий союз" асоциируется с БОЛЬШИМ агенством


Именно это и есть. Потому как, всё уже давно изобретено. :smile:

----------


## мусяня

> А вот помочь Киевской школе ОК- весьма вероятно.


не поняла,причем тут эта школа?

----------


## tolyanich

> *Gor*,Это для тебя банкет 15000р. это нормально, я считаю например что нормально это начиная с 30000р. И что, ты думаешь кто-то будет сливать в какой-то центр свои нормальные банкеты, концерты, программы??? не смеши.


Игорь:biggrin: Цифры я написал  от  балды.Мы же   говорим  не только о Москве.Шире  мысли.   И почему сливать  нужно  только  нормальные  банкеты? Ну  сольёшь  ты  три  банкета, по  10 тыс, наберёшь  30 баллов  и получишь  свой банкет  за  30 000 или  премию. Опять  же  цифры пишу  для  примера. Главное  в этой  идее то,  что  не бутдет  как  в  агентствах описанных Леной. Всё  должно  быть учётно  и подотчётно. А балы для  того,  чтобы  не  было  игры  в  одни  ворота- одни  только  отдают,  а  другие  только  берут. И  кстати,  ты  правильно  написал:Для  кого-то  15000 - это  нормально,  а если  для  тебя  это  мало,  почему бы  не  отдать другим? 
ЗЫ:МЫ сейчас работаем  примерно  за  18-25,  имеем    в среднем   5 банкетов в месяц. Интересно  сколько  банкетов  по  30 000 в месяц  у  тебя?Только   честно:wink:

----------


## maestro116

Специально для Мусяни: Плиз-загляни в раздел Музыкальное оборудование, топик- Способ подключения микрофона Ксюши ОК. Как пример- я эту Школу и знать то не знаю, но охотно откликнулся, вместе со мной несколько форумчан. Помочь слабым и малоимущим- вот ПРИ ЧЕМ. Скажешь- негуманно и не попадает под цели Союза?
Толяныч, ГОР в чем то прав. Слей ему пару халтов? То-то...У меня безработных и нормально- талантливых исполнителей, в том числе- состоявшихся кабацких лабухов- ПРУД ПРУДИ! А работа для них нынче-волк.:wink::biggrin: (Так, между нами, для уровня Гора и 30000- маловато будет)
В малых формах я и сам осуществляю действия по коннекту между нормальными ребятами, благо- есть где.:))))))

----------


## ast1

Вопрос,какой резон для зарубежных (хм)членов союза,вступив в него, платить взносы?
Ездить в Москву или Киев писаться?:wink:
Легче в Стокгольм или Гамбург скатать и качество получше и ...,как ни странно,дешевле получается. :Aga: ....,а микрофоны и аппарат у нормально работающих музыкантов всегда будут(есть на что купить).
Единственный плюс это ПиАр,информационное обеспечение каких-либо проектов,........и то не факт.
Вот такие мысли ,если не прав киньте в меня кирпиЧЪ. :Ha:

----------


## tolyanich

> Толяныч, ГОР в чем то прав. Слей ему пару халтов? То-то...


То-то  Что?Сливаю  постоянно и многим,  только  в  основном  как  раз  и получается  в  одни  ворота.
Если  кто помнит  закрытую  тему  временная  работа в Москве,  тоже   вспомнит,  что  и  на   форум сливал  недорогие  банкетики и  кому-то  они  пригождались,  а  кто-то  просто подъёживал  и  возмущался"почему  так  дёшего"  



> (Так, между нами, для уровня Гора и 30000- маловато будет)


 Так  между  прочим  заказчиков  не волнует  во  сколько  мы  себя  оцениваем,  а  вот если  есть  спрос и  постоянная  работа  за  хорошие  деньги- это  уже  показатель

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> *TSA*,Вопрос,какой резон для зарубежных (хм)членов союза,вступив в него, платить взносы?
> Ездить в Москву или Киев писаться


 По-этому   и  говорим  о  том, что   должны быть  филиалы

----------


## Gor

> Легче в Стокгольм или Гамбург скатать и качество получше и ...,как ни странно,дешевле получается.


Да фиг его знает... :smile: Я писал эмигрантов. Из штатов комне на Камчатку прилетали, им это дешевле было. А по качеству, мастеринг они делали уже в штатах, и в конечном результате я не услышал больших изменений. :smile:

----------


## мусяня

> Помочь слабым и малоимущим- вот ПРИ ЧЕМ. Скажешь- негуманно и не попадает под цели Союза?


не не скажу.Если "союз" создается для этого-это другой вопрос и другие формы.Мы пока что,как я понимаю,обсуждаем совсем другое.




> В малых формах я и сам осуществляю действия по коннекту между нормальными ребятами,


большинство музыкантов поступают именно так,но для этого такой проект не нужен:smile:
На данный момент,как ни прискорбно,я тоже малоимущая(как и многие из нас):biggrin:

----------


## ast1

> заказчиков не волнует во сколько мы себя оцениваем,


Сколько МОЖЕТ заплатить заказчик!
А кусацть хоцецца,блин!Да!



> Да фиг его знает.


Согласен,все субъективно.

----------


## мусяня

*TSA*,



> Сколько МОЖЕТ заплатить заказчик!


Аркаша,а теперь давай подумаем,в масштабах "творческого союза" это будет работать?Ведь "союз" создается не только для того,чтобы давать но и для того,чтобы было на что существовать самому "союзу",взносов по-любому не будет хватать.

----------


## tolyanich

Насчёт цен - это  уже  другой  вопрос  более   глобальный  и   наболевший.  Нужно  как-то повышать  статус  музыкантов. Может  статьи  писать в  интернете и т.д. А  то цены  ниже  плинтуса,  чего  нельзя  сказать  например  о  ценах ведущих.  В чём ричина?  Скажете  музыканты  сами  опустили цены  своим  уровнем?  А  что  среди  ведущих меньше  халтуры? Вобщем есть  над  чем  подумать

----------


## ast1

*мусяня*,
 Лена!Лично я, большого количества плюсов в создании такого союза не вижу.Уже сказал выше.
Сам себя не защитишь и не позаботишься, НИКТО пальцем не шевельнет.Проходили уже,увы.
Предвосхищая мысли могущие возникнуть,.......взносы готов платить,только было бы на ЧТО!!Конкретно .



> для того,чтобы было на что существовать самому "союзу",взносов по-любому не будет хватать.


То есть, кроме самих музыкантов,клиенты будут обязаны кормить и"союз".Круто!:biggrin: :Drag 10:

----------


## мусяня

> Нужно повышать статус музыкантов


я не думаю что у меня очень низкий статус,дело не в статусе.



> В чём причина?


Причин очень много.Хотя бы в жилье.Если я живу в Москве и не плачУ ОГРОМАДНЫЕ деньги за квартиру,то,естественно ,я и не поеду работать за маленькие деньги.А буду ждать нормальный банкет.У большинства музыкантов в этом плане ВЫБОРА НЕТ!!!!!!Они платят!!!!Поэтому и цены прыгают.И я их понимаю,потому как,извините,"не до жиру!"
И ничего в этом зазорного нет.Каждый выживает как может.

----------


## maestro116

Ну, что ж, назрела необходимость открыть филиал в 51-м штате Штатов.:wink: Судя по хаски на аватарке, сам отгородился по руслу Клондайка или как?:biggrin:

----------


## мусяня

> ,.......взносы готов платить,только было бы на ЧТО!!Конкретно .


Абсолютно согласна  :Ok:

----------


## maestro116

Мусяня, да! Согласен с тобой. Очень многие лабухи приезжают из регионов, в т.ч.- из за бугра. Москва- не самый дешевый город мира. Что есть, то есть. Жить где то надо, есть пить что то надо. И пошел ДЕМПИНГ! Вспомним исторические аналогии: Революция- Внеочередной съезд, и- началось! Большевики, меньшевики, эсэры, правые, левые, анархисты(!),и много кого еще! Намек ясен-понятен?:biggrin::biggrin: :Vah:  А ЧК по новой стряпать- время утекло...

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Мусяня, этт скаких таких пор в малоимущие записалась?:biggrin: Как дела- делишки? Вот тебя с твоим темпераментом ТОЧНО В АНАРХИСТЫ:)))))))))))))

----------


## мусяня

> Мусяня, этт скаких таких пор в малоимущие записалась


Так кризис всех долбит и я не исключение:biggrin:

----------


## tolyanich

> я не думаю что у меня очень низкий статус,дело не в статусе.


:biggrin: Ну   что  прикалываешься  как  Gor? Я же  не  говорю  о   чьём-то   личном   статусе. Я   говорю   вцелом  о  ситуации  в  Москве. Работа   музыканта  оценивается   на  уровне  работы диджея. Насчёт  демпинга и цен  на  квартиры... так  это  у  всех. Но  почему-то   всё-таки  за   ведущего  сейчас 25 штук  отдают  легко,  а  за  музыкантов- это  некоторым  уже  дорого

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> *мусяня*,На данный момент,как ни прискорбно,я тоже малоимущая


Значит  будешь  у  меня  первой  в  списке  на  банкет:biggrin:

----------


## мусяня

*tolyanich*,



> Работа музыканта оценивается на уровне работа диджея


Толик,я выше написала основную причину оценки музыканта.Ведь в небольших городах такого не наблюдается(!в основном!),есть отдельные элементы,но в основном цены стабильные,потому как музыканты местные.У них свои правила.Правильно Аркаша написал,что музыкант из Германии не поедет работать в Москву банкет,так же и музыкант из Москвы не поедет в Молдову работать банкет за местные цены.

----------


## tolyanich

Мы немного  о  разном  видимо  говорим.Ведущие  тоже  приезжают  из других городов  и  тоже  работают по дешёвке.Но  на  общую картину  оценки  ведущих в  Москве  это  не  влияет.Я вот  о  чём. Значит   причины  в  другом.

----------


## maestro116

А потому Толяныч, потому. Перед НГ озвучивал блатхалт. Вышла известная группа, в недалеком прошлом.Ведущего выгнали со сцены(Сказано было-Ваще не лезь! Категорично!). Спели вещь-ПАУЗА. Другую вещь-ПАУЗА, третью- ПАУЗА. Товарищи отдыхающие начали впадать в ступор-непонятки, кто то- выпадать. Прикинь, а их блок где то около ЧАСА, и какой то нескладушный.
И ТУТ! Как чертик из коробки- выскакивает наш ведущий! Затащил всех выпавших, всех впавших вынул обратно, и понеслась карусель-веселуха!  И музыканты, приунывшие было, поймали драйв! Примерно зная их репертуар, ведущий так талантливо сруководил, что просто-АХ!
Так что- ВЕДУЩИЙ-это не так то просто, подобно спикермену на ринге. Тоже-целое искусство.

----------


## мусяня

Мне кажется,что мы как-то сузили понятие того,что предполагается создать,поэтому давайте подождем другие высказывания.(очень хочется ошибаться :Aga: )

----------


## tolyanich

> Мне кажется,что мы как-то сузили понятие того,что предполагается создать,поэтому давайте подождем другие высказывания.(очень хочется ошибаться)


Всё правильно,  так  и  нужно. Мы не  сузили,  мы  раскрываем  одну  из проблем,  кто-то  раскроет  другую.А  потом  объединив   всё, можно  ставить  ряд  задач. Иначе не  поймёшь для  чего  вообще  нужна  такая организация. Это  же    пока  только  зародыш:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> *maestro116*,Так что- ВЕДУЩИЙ-это не так то просто, подобно спикермену на ринге. *Тоже-целое искусство.*


А  кто   с этим  спорит?  Но  ты  сам  написал  ТОЖЕ. А  вот  цены  у  музыкантов  не  тоже:biggrin: :Tu:

----------


## мусяня

> Сообщение от мусяня 
> для того,чтобы было на что существовать самому "союзу",взносов по-любому не будет хватать.
> 
> То есть, кроме самих музыкантов,клиенты будут обязаны кормить и"союз".Круто!


А как же!!!!!Ну подумай "союз" -это организация,которая так же как и все подвержена налоговым сборам,в ней будут люди,которые будут вести работу,но помимо этого всего все ПиАр компании,помощь нуждающимся,помощь молодым талантам и т.д. с каких финансовых вливаний это будет осуществляться???

Насколько я помню когда был профсоюз (ВЛКСМ и т.п.) ничего бесплатного не было,те же путевки БЕСПЛАТНО были для очень нуждающихся и то не всегда,а в основном все оплачивали какие-то проценты от стоимости.
Организация должна не просто существовать,но развиваться и развивать свою материальную базу.Для этого и создается. :Aga: 
Пы.Сы.Это лично мое понимание вопроса.Незнаю права,или нет.

----------


## tolyanich

> .Это лично мое понимание вопроса.Незнаю права,или нет.


Аналогично :Aga: А по другому  и  никак

----------


## Билли

"Свободные хлеба" всегда рискованнее..но за то   когда раскручен..:wink:Свободен что та фанера на Парижем:biggrin::biggrin:
Так что...Я согласен с ГОРынычем  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## Паучара

> баллы приравненные к денежным единицам.


Прикольно)))
Я об этом не подумал)))

----------


## maestro116

А можно- сразу деньгами?:wink: :Vah: :biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Dдок

Мне кажется оно так и будет, обсуждение я имею ввиду, прыгать от формы к содержанию и обратно....мне кажется необходимость любого объединения людей возникает тогда когда их объединяет общая проблема, ну или несколько проблем. В нашем случае пока проблематики не ощущается. То есть разговор идет о разном, но  не о попытке сформулировать проблему решение которой было бы актуально ка в Киеве, в Берлине, Москве или Мухосранске. Но вся беда, что, как мне кажется из обсуждения,  проблема в основном касается профдеятельности, проще, зарабатывания бабок. Вот если бы сейчас кто-то сформулировал  и увязал интересы всех, и нашел систему организации гастролей по всему миру, то этому человеку можно при жизни памятник поставить! Предложение Толяныча считаю самое реальное и отвечающее интересам многих! А вот социально -политическая деятельность будущего союза мне кажется сомнительной....Ну хотя бы потому, что если защищать интересы музыкантов и "сопровождающих" надо что бы, для начала хотя бы, большинство имело официально оформленные взаимоотношения с работодателем, с защитой "авторских прав" и прочими организациями, платило налоги наконец! Поэтому создать некую организационно-правовую структуру крайне нецелесообразно!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Проще создать бригаду от наездов разных осыпей!:biggrin: ....Вобщем, повторюсь нужно сформулировать проблему волнующую всех, потом перейти к задачам и целям, ...к "составным частям"... Ну а потом уже размышлять о форме организации!

----------


## Паучара

> А можно- сразу деньгами?


Можно даже валютой))

Итак, к чему мы пока пришли?
Наш союз это:
1. Международная общественная организация
2. У нас будут цели к которым мы будем стремиться
3. Для достижения этих целей мы будем собирать членские взносы 

Далее по пунктам..
1. Поскольку будут гулять "энные" суммы туда-сюда, лучше сделать *фонд*.
Деньги туда могут поступать в любое время и тратися они тоже могут в любое время.
2.Лирическое отступление... 
Вы знаете как было приятно приехать в другой город, где при виде логотипа "MSK-PLUS" люди начинали тебе улыбаться.
Цели... Может быть и трудоустройство, и концертная деятельность, и помощь в поиске жилья и ПиАр, всё это нужно, но ни это главное...
Это самое главное пока проходит мимо нас и именно его нам надо найти..))  

3.Взносы...Лучше равные для всех, без учета конкретных заработков.
Ведь согласитесь - трудно требовать от меня таких же взносов как от Gor'a.
Хотя и он и я зарабатываем хорошо...Но.. 
Понятие слова "хорошо" у нас с Gor'om могут отличаться)))

----------


## maestro116

Любой союз, любое сообщество любой организационной формы должно (обязано-ли?) иметь надежные, независимые источники финансирования. Членские взносы- не в счет. То есть в обязательном порядке возникнет ситуация сталкивания интересов. А эти интересы- должны возникнуть. Если солнце встает на востоке- значит, это кому то нужно.:wink: Гласит народная мудрость. То есть союз должен стать для неких структур, имеющих возможности и деньги, объектом интереса, так и субъекты с талантами и возможностями должны стать объектами интересов союза. 
А месить слова, сотрясать воздух, строить воздушные замки- нецелесообразное, непрактичное и малоинтересное занятие.
А улыбаются нам люди в в городах, деревнях селах и весях нашей необъятной при виде нашего веселенького тэвэшного фургончика или плюют вслед- мне и моей команде фиолетово.

----------


## tolyanich

> А улыбаются нам люди в в городах, деревнях селах и весях нашей необъятной при виде нашего веселенького тэвэшного фургончика или плюют вслед- мне и моей команде фиолетово.


Лирическое отступление от  маэстро116 :biggrin:
Да,  в корень  зришь насчёт   финансирования, но  чтобы  стать  объектом    чьего-то  интереса, нужно  сначала   что-то  создать, по-этому на   первом  этапе  придётся  за   счёт   членских взносов


> *Паучара*,
> Цели... Может быть и трудоустройство, и концертная деятельность, и помощь в поиске жилья и ПиАр, всё это нужно, но ни это главное...
> Это самое главное пока проходит мимо нас и именно его нам надо найти..))


как раз это  и  главное. Не  имея  конкретных целей какой смысл  создавать что-то?
Думаю  биржа  труда при  союзе  -это  одно из  самых перспективных  и нужных его направлений 
Как говорится : "Лучше   синица в руке, чем журавль в  облакЕ":biggrin:

----------


## maestro116

Ну да, эдакий фьюжн РАБИСа, ПРОЛЕТКУЛЬТа.  Только вот власть не та нынче. Что интересно, за бугром тьма- тьмущая подобных союзов. Только вот, на скольких прищлось побывать- чисто тусовочные мероприятия. Типа лондонских клубов вроде "Союз любителей рыбной ловли по 11 числам через месяц, в високосном году".

----------


## Саша

много наговорено
но мне показалось что это будущее объединение уж сильно смахивает
на политическую партию
может сузить задачи
1 pr-компании
2 концерты и фестивали
3 студии звукозаписи

что ещё лабуху надо

----------


## Aleksandr1

> что ещё лабуху надо


Хорошо бы Центр Занятости! :Ok:

----------


## Mazaykina

> 1 pr-компании
> 2 концерты и фестивали
> 3 студии звукозаписи
> 
> что ещё лабуху надо


 Здорво сказал! Если бы еще не только лабухи подключились

----------


## maestro116

А кто сказал- ТОЛЬКО лабухи? В любом движении ведь есть еще и СОЧУВСТВУЮЩИЕ.:wink: Тьма тьмущая примеров. Хотя бы, один из моих ассистентов- уши затоптал явно не один медведь, электронная-техническая часть-сродни языку суахили, ну и все- в таком роде. НО. Энтузиазма, рвения-на десятки грамотных хватит. В принципе, все хватает на лету, жалко только, что становится сродни блондинке за рулем. Крутить руль, жать педали умеет, только вот о том какие процессы под капотом- понятия не имеет! Зато с людьми ладит- что тот прохвессор! :Ok:

----------


## ast1

> 1 pr-компании
> 2 концерты и фестивали
> 3 студии звукозаписи


Саша,ты читаешь мои мысли. :Ok: :biggrin:

----------


## igord

> Сообщение от Саша 
> 1 pr-компании
> 2 концерты и фестивали
> 3 студии звукозаписи
> 
> Саша,ты читаешь мои мысли.


Ну, вот и основа!!!  :Ok: 
А остальное ПО МЕРЕ НАДОБНОСТИ будет добавляться!!!  :Aga:

----------


## V.Kostrov

И так! Попробуем подвести, что то типа промежуточного итога.
Данная тема вызывает определенный интерес, это хорошо. Но вот многие мысли, предложения, на мой взгляд, очень завышены. Продюсерские центры, всевозможные агенства-это не та ниша, которую могла бы занять общественная организация. По разным причинам, от финансов, до высокой конкуренции данного рынка. Не будем это рассматривать. Совершенно понятно, что именно вопросы занятости, востребоновости и соц.защиты, наиболее, волнуют каждого, но давайте реально смотреть на вещи.
Не очень глубоко, но все таки поизучав данный вопрос, наиболее подходящая структура вырисовывается, это что то типа конфедерации, т.е. какое то количество региональных, самостоятельных организаций, обьединенных одной, не комерческой международной общественной организацией с ревизионными функциями, функциями координации и контроля в каких то узких сферах деятельности каждой региональной организации. Все бы хорошо, НО!!! Практика показывает, что реально и успешно действующие подобные международные конфедерации, могут образовываться только обьединяя уже существующие и реально действующие региональные организации. Увы, начиная с нуля, ни о какой конфедерации не может быть и речи.
Из всего сказанного напрашивается вывод: Необходимо определять более узкие цели и задачи, во всяком случае на этом этапе.
Предложение *Саша*, на мой взгляд самые разумные, но все таки, я бы оставил только два пункта-это PR-компании и концертно- фестивальная деятельность. Для таких целей и структура общественной организации может быть гораздо проще и менее разветвленной. Понятно, что каждый из этих пунктов, должен содержать еще и массу подпунктов (детализацию). Вот над этим желательно думать и предлагать. И очень желательное-это поиск нестандартных форм, своего рода ноу-хау.
P.S. Все мной сказанное не претендует на истину в последней инстанции (это всего лишь мысли).

----------


## SAXjr

> Спасибо большое! Только это пока просто скелет, нужны конкретные положения, которые устраивали бы всех нас. Помогайте, пожалуйста. Мы не хотим, чтоб это был устав кучки единомышленников, а потом всем остальным сказать: принимайте,  как есть, готовый вариант. Нет, у нас идея- сделать  СОВМЕСТНЫЙ проект.


Мариночка... 4 руками за... две мои и две Катины... Все идеи администрации, как по мне, работали и очень даже продуктивно... Представляешь себе прочесть и проанализировать мнения пятиста наиболее активных участников форума ))))?? Если у ВАС есть наброски устава, взносов, отношений, задействования ответственных лиц, есть понимание механизма работы этой машины, думаю всем было бы интересно посмотреть и сделать для себя выводы... Я лично готов на любые условия...  :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga: 

Спасибо форуму за всё... :flower: 
Целую, Григорий...

----------


## V.Kostrov

> Если у ВАС есть наброски устава, взносов, отношений, задействования ответственных лиц, есть понимание механизма работы этой машины


Естественно мы не сидим без дела. Но нам бы не хотелось изначально устанавливать какие то рамки и предлагать готовые решения. Хорошо бы, если эти рамки и решения, были установлены в ходе предложений и обсуждений. Основная цель-сделать колективный проект.

----------


## SAXjr

> Без членских взносов-не выжить Союзу. И размер взносов нужно приблизить к 100 уем. 100 членов- уже десятка зеленью, можно до кого то достучаться, заявить о себе. Финансы, оно- великая штука, серьезно.


Товарищи, а моё мнение, что каждый член союза должен платить взнос в рамере хотябы 10 у.е. в месяц... Таким образом и не накладно и помочь можем друг другу... 

Вот например ситуация....
У меня полетели две верхние колонки... прям перед работой... куда деться???  Пишу на форум, ребята, так мол и так... нужна помощь... пишу покупку, которую хочу осуществить... И руководство союза решает, насколько ты достоен получить помощ... Думаю, что сумма в 10 у.е. это не накладно для каждого из нас...., но реальная возможность купить, то что давно в мечтах..., ну а о продюссерстве я вообще молчу...  :Aga: 


ВОТ ЗАБЫЛ... ПО ПОКУПКЕ ИЗ ФОНДА ПОМОЩИ ДОЛЖЕН ПОСЛЕДОВАТЬ ОТЧЁТ... ЧТО И КАК... ДЛЯ ТОГО ЧТОБЫ ПОНИМАТЬ, ЧТО ДЕНЬГИ ДЕЙСТВИТЕЛЬНО ПОШЛИ ПО ЗАПРОШЕННОМУ НАЗНАЧЕНИЮ...

----------


## igord

> наиболее подходящая структура вырисовывается, это что то типа *конфедерации*, т.е. какое то количество региональных, самостоятельных организаций, обьединенных одной, не комерческой международной общественной организацией с ревизионными функциями, функциями координации и контроля в каких то узких сферах деятельности каждой региональной организации


Вот, что значит политик... :biggrin: :tongue:
А в бизнесе такой вид объединения называется *синдикат*...  :Aga:  :biggrin:

----------


## V.Kostrov

> А в бизнесе такой вид объединения называется синдикат...


 :Ok: :biggrin: Игорь, ну мы же не бизнес структуру обсуждаем, а общественную организацию.:wink: Да и к тому же, я же сказал, что подобное образование нам не подходит. :Aga:

----------


## Gor

> У меня полетели две верхние колонки... прям перед работой... куда деться???


:smile::smile: 
Вот например человеку, который платит взносы. Срочно надо платить за хату 20000р. зная что если вы ему дадите, то создадите прецедент,и будет очередь, тут-как быть, а ведь будет именно так.:smile:
Ну примеров масса...

----------


## ig202

> зная что если вы ему дадите


ну, а может быть не в качестве "дадите", а в качестве займа? заплатил за квартиру, живя на энтой квартире накосил денег, потом вернул....

----------


## tolyanich

> *vekos*,Из всего сказанного напрашивается вывод: Необходимо определять более узкие цели и задачи, во всяком случае на этом этапе.


 О  чём  я и  говорил выше.
А  платить   взносы  общественной  организации не приносящей в итоге  коммерческой  пользы ... Боюсь что  мало  кто  захочет.  Времена  не  те
Для  чего    эта  общественная  организация вообще  нужна. Цели  какие?  Взносы  собирать?:biggrin:(шутка)




> Совершенно понятно, что именно вопросы занятости, востребоновости и соц.защиты, наиболее, волнуют каждого, но давайте реально смотреть на вещи.


Вот  именно. Нужно делать  реальные  дела , а не  абстрактные. Думаю, когда   человек  испытывает   финансовые  трудности  и с трудом сводит концы  с  концами   ему не до  фестивалей и конференций. Может  всё-таки для  начала  нужно  определиться  для  кого и для   чего  этот   союз будет  создаваться?

----------


## Паучара

> А улыбаются нам люди или плюют вслед- мне и моей команде фиолетово.


Позвольте я оставлю это без комментариев...




> любое сообщество ... должно (обязано-ли?) иметь надежные, независимые источники финансирования. Членские взносы- не в счет.


Независимые от кого? Или от чего?
Или независимые от членов сообщества?

----------


## V.Kostrov

> А платить взносы общественной организации не приносящей конкретной коммерческой пользы ...
> Вы тогда определитесь для чего эта общественная организация вообще нужна.Цели какие? Взносы собирать?(шутка)


Опять все упирается в деньги. Хорошо, так тогда может лучше создать не общественную организацию, а кассу взаимопомощи? С узкими целями и задачами. Но в таком случае, это без нас.



> Думаю, когда человек испытывает финансовые трудности и с трудом сводит концы с концами ему не до фестивалей и конференций. Может для начала нужно определиться для кого и для чего этот союз будет создаваться?


Толь, не утрируй!!! По любому, общественная организация, основанная исключительно на интузиазме и минимальной финансовой поддержке самих же участников, а не каким либо миллионером, ни когда не будет чисто благотворительной. Все таки цели и задачи, на мой взгляд, это не сколько финансовые, а творческая помощь и поддержка.

----------


## Паучара

А если серьезно, то вот что я скажу.
Когда я начинал читать эту тему, мне было интересно.
Сейчас нет.
Кто или что в этом виновато? Не знаю.
Знаю, что как минимум у двух людей шило в ..., а остальные с удовольствием пообсуждают и покритикуют, ничего не предлагая или предлагая откровенную чушь.
Пока буду следить за темой. Если появится здравая мысль - напишу.

----------


## SAXjr

> :smile::smile: 
> Вот например человеку, который платит взносы. Срочно надо платить за хату 20000р. зная что если вы ему дадите, то создадите прецедент,и будет очередь, тут-как быть, а ведь будет именно так.:smile:
> Ну примеров масса...


так понятно, что масса будет таких моментов... ну завязать тогда всё это только на музыку... а отдельные случаи, рассматривать глобально и развёрнуто... я например никогда бы не поднимал бучу, даже если бы 20000 рублей за хату кому-то дали... так как мне легче отдать в месяц 10 у.е. в течении 15 лет, чем, к примеру, купить колонки за две тысячи у.е. в кредит и выплатить 3,5 тыщи....

----------


## tolyanich

> *vekos*,Опять все упирается в деньги.


 Ну   а   что  поделаешь,  мы  же  не   в  коммунизм живём:smile:




> А главное- мы хотим создать такой Союз, который сможет стать сплочающим ядром всех людей искусства , и за которым ты будешь чувствовать свою защищенность (для начала хотя бы и моральную, в будущем, *надеюсь и материальную*).


Это  из  первого  поса  Марины




> С узкими целями и задачами..


Любые  грандиозные   цели  состоят  из  более  мелких, но  более  конкретных задач. Всё в этом  мире  состоит  из  атомов и молекул:biggrin:  



> Но в таком случае, это без нас


А почему?  По-тому что  это  не  романтично? :biggrin: 




> Хорошо, так тогда может лучше создать не общественную организацию, а кассу взаимопомощи?


И кто  из нас  утрирует?:biggrin:




> на мой взгляд, это не сколько финансовые, а творческая помощь и поддержка.


 Очень  смутно,  но  понял. Хотелось  бы  по этому  вопросу  подробней мысли  или хотя бы намётки.




> *Паучара* Если появится здравая мысль - напишу.


А у самого  какие  мысли? Что в  твоём понимании здравая  мысль, а  что  чушь?  Давате сразу  отсеивать  чушь




> Когда я начинал читать эту тему, мне было интересно.
> Сейчас нет


На  землю  опустили?:biggrin: (Деньги  за  квартиру, биржа  труда...:biggrin:)

----------


## Паучара

> А у самого  какие  мысли?





> появится здравая мысль - напишу.


Вопросы есть?

----------


## tolyanich

*Паучара*,А, я  тебя  не  понял.
Думал  ты   ждёшь  когда  она  у  кого-то  появится .Ну давай, роди   чего-нибудь .Иногда    для  того чтобы появилась  здравая  мысль  нужно  и   чушь  почитать:biggrin:  Так  что  аккумулируй, фильтруй  и  выдавай .

----------


## ast1

> Я лично готов на любые условия..


Я бы не горячился....,на любые.



> Вот например ситуация....
> У меня полетели ..


Это уже маниловщина,Григорий.:biggrin:

----------


## ddaan

Кассы взаимопомощи не надо.

----------


## skif

В моей голове не укладывается - как можно всё это организовать , по-моему бред какой-то . Как увязать разные регионы , где цены совершенно разные ? Разный уровень музыкантов , разные амбиции ? Энштейна надо поднимать .

----------


## maestro116

Паучара, ну ты скрупулезный!:biggrin: Независимые прежде всего от существующего государственного аппарата- это РАЗ. Независимые друг друга- это ДВА. Независимые от Союза- это ТРИ. Дальше позагибать?:biggrin:
INDEPENDENT. Вот верное определение. То есть- от всего, от кризисов в том числе.

----------


## tolyanich

> Кассы взаимопомощи не надо.


Нужно. А казнаячеем  Мавроди назначим:biggrin:

На  самом  деле  касса  взаимопомощи  это Владимир  просто скажем пошутил.
А вот  биржа труда  и взаимовыручки - это могло  быб быть одним  из направлений работы   союза. И  ничего  нереального в осуществлении этой  идеи не  вижу.  Вы  уж простите  меня, за  приземлённость  мыслей,но  я  чисто с колокольни ресторанно-банкетного   музыканта  рассуждаю. Безработному   лабуху   фестивалями не поможешь. Да  и  деньги  пока  никто  не  отменял, нельзя финансовую  сторону  игнорировать. Если  речь  идёт  о   центре  поддержки молодёжного  творчества,  то  это  другое и  это  уже  есть. Но   здесь  не  совсем  тот  контингент на форуме.  
Вобщем  много  вопросов. Интересно  у  кого   ещё  какие  мысли и идеи .

----------


## Mazaykina

Попробую объяснить, в чем заключается ОДИН из видов деятельности будущего союза  и с чем мы столкнулись в реале, как организаторы каких-либо мероприятий.
Например: Мы организовываем фестиваль и потенциальный участник хочет приехать. Он обращается к городским властям с просьбой поддержать его материально, на что город говорит: хорошо, это интересное дело, давайте ОФИЦИАЛЬНОЕ письмо и расчетный счет, куда мы перечислим деньги... и тут ступор. Нет организации, которая официально может представлять интересы конкуса или фестиваля, нет счета общественной организации (НЕ КОММЕЧЕСКОГО!!!), нет даже просто имени, под которое можно все заводить. PLUS-MSK не подходит. (Это ЖЕЛАНИЕ владельца сайта и форума...)
И вот сейчас, например: я хочу обратиться в государственным структурам  или банкам за помощью на проведение какого-то нашего международного проекта, но я никто. Просто Марина Зайкина, это не канает. Понятно, о чем я говорю? Да, в будущем, не знаю, в каком (надеюсь, в ближайшем...) возможно и материальная поддержка, но на сегодня пока вопрос стоит о конкретных вещах, РЕАЛЬНЫХ!

----------


## Саша

> Кассы взаимопомощи не надо.


 :Ok:  со мной поедешь

----------


## tolyanich

*Mazaykina*,Ну  вот,   теперь  уже  проясняется. А где ты  так  долго  молчала?:biggrin:



> Нет организации, которая официально может представлять интересы конкуса или фестиваля


А  что  нужно  для  регистрации такой  организации?



> ОДИН из видов деятельности будущего союза


 Если я  правильно  понял это  будет  основное  направление?  Или  вы пока ещё  определяетесь?

----------


## Mazaykina

> Если я  правильно  понял это  будет  основное  направление?


Я вроде написала ясно: ОДИН из... :biggrin: По мере  обсуждения выясняются и  другие направления, что тоже радует с одной стороны и обязывает с другой.

----------


## tolyanich

> Я вроде написала ясно: ОДИН из...


 Это  я  понял. Так  же  как понимаю,  что основное   может  быть и  одним  из:wink::tongue::biggrin:Одно  другому  не  мешает.
Может  быть  дваже  два  основных и множество других и тд




> другие направления, что тоже радует с одной стороны и обязывает с другой.


 Да  пока  ни что  не  обязывает. Это уже  когда  устав будет принят  на  голосовании   членов:biggrin: тогда   обязательства  начнутся :Aga:

----------


## maestro116

ВЕКОС! Ты как в Нижнем Новгороде оказался?

----------


## V.Kostrov

> ВЕКОС! Ты как в Нижнем Новгороде оказался?


Я тут родился!!!:wink: А если точнее, то в 70 км на северо-восток, в столице Золотой Хохломы-в городе Семенов!!!:wink:

----------


## SHAIKER

*vekos*, :Pivo: 
 Надо булО написать. Я ТУТ БУЛЬ ВСЕГДА:biggrin:

----------


## maestro116

Шейкеру. Эльдар, если уж цитировать классиков6: Здес меня стояло (мэшкало)! Усигда!

*Добавлено через 54 секунды*
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
А  вам не кажецца, что активность форума идет по верной снижающейся? Как говорится- по огибающей затухания??? :frown:

----------


## igord

> А вам не кажецца, что активность форума идет по верной снижающейся? Как говорится- по огибающей затухания???


А я думал, мне одному кажется...  :Tu:

----------


## Benya

Пожалуй, поддержу...

----------


## Паучара

> активность форума идет по верной снижающейся?


И слава богу..."Геологов" меньше стало, сейчас нормальные люди останутся и будут общаться, как и положено на нормальном ФОРУМЕ.

----------


## ast1

> Как говорится- по огибающей затухания??


Бум надеятся ,что это синусоида.:wink:



> "Геологов" меньше стало, сейчас нормальные люди останутся


Нормальных людей есть и среди "геологов",посему превращение копателя в созидателя процесс очень  вероятный. :Ha:

----------


## Паучара

> превращение копателя в созидателя процесс очень  вероятный


В первом поколении - пират,
Во втором - торговец,
В третьем - меценат?

Ждать долго)))


.

----------


## ddaan

> А я думал, мне одному кажется...


Это видно невооруженным взглядом...............

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Бум надеятся ,что это синусоида.


Не похоже.........:frown:

----------


## Билли

> нормальные люди останутся и будут общаться, как и положено на нормальном ФОРУМЕ.


Это как в "Корзине"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Vah: 
Даёшь "Резиновую Зину! в Безразмерной корзине :Vah:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*TSA*,
 Ну у тебя и Рожа Шарапов :Vah:

----------


## ast1

> Ну у тебя и Рожа Шарапов


А жизнь какая!? 
В подполье я ,брат,в подполье!!!:biggrin:



> Ждать долго)))


Легче шашками махать ,а главное,быстро!. :Mr47 04:

----------


## maestro116

Билли, а как еще? Не так то просто 51 штат отгородить, полагать надо, в натуре волком завоешь!

----------


## Билли

*maestro116*,
 Надо в другую тему уйти а тут зафлудим:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: :Pivo:

----------


## tolyanich

> И слава богу..."Геологов" меньше стало, сейчас нормальные люди останутся и будут общаться, как и положено на нормальном ФОРУМЕ.


Геологи  были,  есть  и будут. Думаю не  о них речь

----------


## maestro116

...(задумчиво так, с неким неодобрением) Этт тебе не в Лимонии шланг давить...Билли-бой:wink:

----------


## Билли

*maestro116*,
 Мало попасть в рай :Ha: Там ещё надо хорошо устроится:wink::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Benya

На геологов пенять-только время терять! Я-из них! Выполз пообщаться, да тут и остался! Почти стихи! :) Пусть геологов не любят, но это начало! Сколько нас таких есть, статистика ведь отсутствует?

----------


## tolyanich

Геологи  тоже  музыканты,  творческие  люди.И возможно кого-то из  них идея о  создании  союза  заинтересует  не  меньше, чем  активных форумчан.

----------


## overload

Кстати, да...
Многие из нас хоть могут свои фонограммы юзать, собственного, так сказать, изготовления.
Геологам в этом плане хуже - у них свой только ноутбук...

----------


## tolyanich

*overload*,
Да   что  мы  можем  о  них знать? Разные  наверно  люди  и  профи  и  любители

----------


## Билли

> Да что мы можем о них знать?


Как что????????????Поют ведь люди :Aga: Конечно кто как может:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:Всё лучше чем дрянью банковать...Так что пусть  уж лучше поют на радость людям :Ha: А радость она как известно у каждого своя..:cool:От Владимирского централа и до Сердючки :Vah:

----------


## tolyanich

*Билли*,
Вроде и  много  сказал  и ничего  не  сказал,  прям  как   Черномырдин:biggrin:
Давайте  лучше  вернёмся  к  теме творческого  союза

----------


## maestro116

(..еще в большей задумчивости..)..м-да...вазелин еще надо заслужить.....:rolleyes:..даже там.....

----------


## Билли

> Вроде и много сказал и ничего не сказал,


Вас Россиян хрен поймёшь..:eek:Скажешь по делу -обижаетесь как дети.. :Vah: 
В меру скажешь -критизируете:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
Одним словом...хрен поймёшь:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Билли

> (..еще в большей задумчивости..).


Хорош пребывать в Нирване. :Vah: .Давай лучше "Арбайтен":tongue::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## maestro116

Да ну ее...эту арбайтен... :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo: ..особенно-когда водка мешает:biggrin:

----------


## tolyanich

> Вас Россиян хрен поймёшь.


 Выс казахов  тоже :biggrin:

----------


## Билли

> особенно-когда водка мешает





> Выс казахов тоже
> ________________


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## tolyanich

Видишь сколько  радости  можно  доставить  человеку с помощью одной  буквы,  учись:biggrin:

----------


## Билли

*tolyanich*,
 Смеху точьно... :Aga: 
Толянычь ладно был бы молодой..то понятно.... поколение "ПЕПСИ":biggrin:
Но ты ведь перепил Перестройку и никак не вкуришь Что "Мы" имеем отношние к Казахстану ровно такое же как и Ты к Аляске:biggrin::tongue:
Вроде бы что то ласковое для Уха но такое далёкое и чужое:biggrin:

----------


## tolyanich

*Билли*,
Ладно,  не  отмазывайся. Это  же  твоя  Родина! Вот   не  возьмут Казахстан  в   творческий  союз,  и  не  будет  тебе  ежегодных путёвок  в  Караганду :biggrin:

----------


## Билли

Толянычь давай лучше как нибудь в скайпе :Aga: а то тему совсем зафлудили:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## tolyanich

ок

----------


## Паучара

Итак, подводим очередные итоги..
Что дает нам официально оформленный союз?

1.Юридическая оформленность всех мероприятий проводимых форумчанами.
2.Финансовая (и не только) поддержка начинающих (*талантливых*) форумчан. 
3.Организация концертов (в том числе сольных) с участием форумчан.

----------


## tolyanich

*Паучара*,

Что дает *нам* официально оформленный союз?
* начинающих* (талантливых) форумчан.  



Ты  начинающий? Я например  уже  заканчивающий :Tu: :biggrin:

----------


## Паучара

Я так понял, что тебе союз не нужен?
Если я ошибся - дай знать.
А в данном случае могу пояснить.
Форумчанин может быть: 
1. талантливым и молодым.
2. талантливым и не молодым.
Организовывать собес думаю не стОит. Да и не стоИт тоже. Покупать кому-то аппаратуру мало кто согласится. 
А вот помочь с организацией концерта, на котором можно заработать это другое дело.
Или помочь в раскрутке.
И тот кто помогает, тоже должен быть лицо заинтересованное. Иначе говоря, иметь свой кусок хлеба с маслом.

----------


## tolyanich

> Форумчанин может быть: 
> 1. талантливым и молодым.
> 2. талантливым и не молодым.


Вот именно! А  что  же  делать немолодым и неначинающим? У тебя  в  пункте   2  про них ничего  не  сказано,  вот и возник   данный  вопрос





> помочь в раскрутке.


Я просто   к  этому  пункту  отношусь  скептично. Или   у  нас  разные  понятия  о  слове  раскрутка.Думаешь   участие  в  фестивалях и конкурсах  сильно  поможет    в раскрутке? Назови  мне   без помощи  интернета  хотя бы  побеителей наиболее  известных конкурсов.  Многие не  знают  даже   лауреатов  Евровидения

Вот  например  цитата  с    сайта  продюссерского  центра:



> Чтобы стать звездой Российского масштаба Вам необходим бюджет 18 000 000 рублей на 2 года, (финансирование может осуществляться ежемесячными траншами по 750 000 рублей)


:smile:
А помочь с  организацией  концерта  в  ночном  клубе  или  на  корпоративном  банкете может  и   агентство. У продюссерских центров  более  масштабные  функции.

----------


## Gor

*Паучара*,
Ты блин чё, с луны свалился????:biggrin::biggrin: 
Детский лепет. 
А это ваще улыбнуло конкретно. :biggrin:



> И тот кто помогает, тоже должен быть лицо заинтересованное. Иначе говоря, иметь свой кусок хлеба с маслОм.


*tolyanich*, Согласен с последним постом. Только там ещё куча нюансов, которые даже описывать нет смысла.

----------


## tolyanich

*Gor*,Не  романтики  мы:biggrin:

----------


## ast1

> Не романтики мы


Прожженые практики.И это правильно. :Pivo:  :Ok:

----------


## V.Kostrov

> Паучара,
> Ты блин чё, с луны свалился???? 
> Детский лепет.


Игорь, а вот тут я с тобой очень не соглашусь, а соглашусь полностью с Маратом!!!
Пример Берлинского фестиваля: Дуэт "Кармен" из Бельгии в результате зажигательного выступления получили приглашение на работу в Германии. И это неплохой результат.
Тут все просто. Под словом "раскрутка", вы по стереотипу понимаете ротацию по радио и ТВ, обложки глянцевых журналов и как следствие 18 000 000 руб на 2 года вложений. Но ведь согласитесь, что в примере с "Кармен"- это тоже раскрутка. Пусть ниже уровнем, но ведь оказалась продуктивной и полезной.

----------


## Gor

> Дуэт "Кармен" из Бельгии в результате зажигательного выступления получили приглашение на работу в Германии


Что за дуэт? Что они могут? На какую работу, посуду мыть или плотно работать концерты, или тупо иногда ездить за 200ойро по свадьбам? Почему в Бельгии не смогли работать? Как говорят пиндосы; Если такой умный, чё такой бедный?
Видишь Вовчик, сколько знаков вопроса? 
Помню как нас хотел забрать к себе один канадец,(владелец отеля)
Но в результате плюнул и сказал; -Мне проще китайцев 200человек вывезти из Китая в Канаду, чем вас четверых из России. 
Да знаю я что ты скажешь...:smile: На то мы и делаем всё это. 
Вам пытаешься объяснить; Ребята было всё это! Много народу ходит с фингалами от швабр, вы не открыли Америку и нового ничего не изобрели. МИНИМУМ всё упрётся в бабки которых у вас нет, а все пожертвования, взносы и т.д. только внесут раскол в ваши-же ряды, сами будете не рады что встали у кормушки (иначе это не будут называть, не надейтесь) :smile:
Вот блин... не хочу я печатать больше, как я могу объяснить вам если вы, даже на йоту не представляете что это такое и во что, вы собираетесь нырнуть. 
Если это серьёзно, то от этого мне и смешно. А если это местечковые дела, то это и обсуждать не надо.
Вощем я могу выразить всё только словами, (не сказано даже трети) печатать надоело!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

----------


## V.Kostrov

*Gor*,
 Игорь!!! Ни чего отвечать не буду по той же причине, печатать много. Скажу только одно-время покажет. (Не хочу загадывать) :Aga: :wink:

----------


## Mazaykina

*Gor*,
*vekos*,
Не спорьте, пожалуйста.
Я очень прошу всех, кто считает это гиблым делом, не заходите, пожалуйста, в тему. Столько всего на форуме, есть где пообщаться. С берлинским  фестивалем- тоже *некоторые* не верили, что он вообще состоится, что впустят в Германию, что наберется группа. Да, были трудности, но ведь ОН СОСТОЯЛСЯ!!! Несмотря ни на что! Под лежачий камень и вода не течет. Я в этом глубоко уверена.
*Спасибо ВСЕМ, кто обсуждает этот непростой вопрос, за идеи, за поиски, за участие.*

----------


## tolyanich

> Под словом "раскрутка", вы по стереотипу понимаете ротацию по радио и ТВ, обложки глянцевых журналов и как следствие 18 000 000 руб на 2 года вложений. Но ведь согласитесь, что в примере с "Кармен"- это тоже раскрутка. Пусть ниже уровнем, но ведь оказалась продуктивной и полезной.


Да,  "светиться"   полюбому где-то нужно  :Aga:  Тут просто   термин "раскрутка" не совсем  подходит ,  слишком  громко  сказано.  Но это уже вопросы  терминологии ,  главное  лишь  бы  польза была :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 23 минуты*



> *Mazaykina*,  С берлинским фестивалем- тоже некоторые не верили


 Оптимизм - это  хорошо, вы молодцы, он  у  вас   наверно  неиссякаемый :Ok: Лично я не  сомневаюсь, что  у  вас   что-то  получится,  но  мнение  реалистов  и  скептиков тоже  полезно учитывать, будете  морально готовы  к   трудностям и реально(без необоснованного  оптимизма или  авантюризма) определять  цели  и задачи.  Предупреждён, значит  вооружён:wink:

----------


## SHAIKER

*tolyanich*,
Ну не веришь ты не нравится. Так и не пиши и все дела и нет проблем.
Анекдот про оптимиста и пессимиста писать не буду. Сам знаешь!

----------


## tolyanich

*SHAIKER*,  Я по-твоему  не   имею права высказать своё мнение? А вот если у  тебя  своего нет 


> Так и не пиши и все дела и нет проблем.


:wink:

----------


## Gor

> не заходите, пожалуйста, в тему.





> Спасибо ВСЕМ, кто обсуждает этот непростой вопрос,


Не понятно?
:smile:
Вот и началась делёжка на хороших и плохих. 
Марина, да флаг в руки... Занимайтесь вы чем хотите, я никому ничего плохого не сделал! Ну а если я для вас стал врагом, тогда понятно почему. 


> Ну не веришь ты не нравится. Так и не пиши и все дела и нет проблем.


:smile: Так зачем тогда обсуждение? Я лично ничего кроме предостережений не написал. И то, только тех о которые сам споткнулся. Нахрена из меня делать врага?! Мне лично по барабану ваши личные заинтересованности.

----------


## tolyanich

> всех, кто считает это гиблым делом, не заходите, пожалуйста, в тему.


А так  же   те  кто  видит  это немного иначе?



> *Gor*, Так зачем тогда обсуждение?


 :Aga:

----------


## V.Kostrov

> Вот и началась делёжка на хороших и плохих.





> Ну а если я для вас стал врагом, тогда понятно почему.


Игорь, не говори ерунды!!! Ни кто тебя не считает врагом. Более того, конструктивный скептицизм очень полезен. Но он не должен быть навязчивым. Понимаешь, просто в этом случае, обсуждение уходит в другую сторону. Попробую пояснить еще раз. Вы пытаетесь обозначить заоблочные и невыполнимые цели, такие как раскрутка в звездном понимании (ТВ, радио и прочее), мы ставим цели помелче. Вот и все.

----------


## Mazaykina

> ВСЕМ, кто обсуждает





> Спасибо ВСЕМ, кто обсуждает этот непростой вопрос, за идеи, за поиски, за участие.


Игорь, не надо вырывать фразы ис контекста. 
Ето ты считаеш- осуждением?



> Что за дуэт? Что они могут? На какую работу, посуду мыть или плотно работать концерты, или тупо иногда ездить за 200ойро по свадьбам? Почему в Бельгии не смогли работать? Как говорят пиндосы; Если такой умный, чё такой бедный?





> сами будете не рады что встали у кормушки (иначе это не будут называть, не надейтесь)


мне кажется- ето называется по другому, а именно навешивание ярлыков, при том несправедливое.

*Добавлено через 7 минут*



> Итак, подводим очередные итоги..
> Что дает нам официально оформленный союз?
> 
> 1.Юридическая оформленность всех мероприятий проводимых форумчанами.
> 2.Финансовая (и не только) поддержка начинающих (талантливых) форумчан. 
> 3.Организация концертов (в том числе сольных) с участием форумчан.


Второй пункт я бы пока убрала, рано об етом говорить, как и о взносах. А то может сложиться мнение, что и правда кормушку делаем.

----------


## Gor

*vekos*,
*Mazaykina*,
Спорить не буду ни с кем, просто рассказал с чем столкнулся я, создавая у себя на Камчатке то-же самое. 
Ребята я вас уважаю!!!! Дай вам Бог терпения. :smile:
 :flower:  :Pivo:  
Чем смогу помогу.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Чем смогу помогу.


Игореша!!! Твой аналитический ум нам ОЧЕНь нужен!!! И опыт тоже!  :Aga:  :Oj: 



> А так же те кто видит это немного иначе?


Толь а твои идеи- очень интересны, так что...:wink:

----------


## tolyanich

Володя,  Марина, я  от  души  желаю   вам удачи в  ваших начинаниях. Честное  слово. А  если  наши мнения  в   чём -то  не   совпадают,  ничего  страшного



> *vekos*, конструктивный скептицизм очень полезен


 :Ok: 



> Твой аналитический ум нам ОЧЕНь нужен!!! И опыт тоже


Талантливый  ум и талантливый  опыт:biggrin:




> *Gor* 
> Чем смогу помогу.





> *Mazaykina*,
>  Толь а твои идеи- очень интересны, так что


Тоже  буду  рад   помочь , если  будет  такая  возможность.

----------


## SAXjr

> Не понятно?
> :smile:
> Вот и началась делёжка на хороших и плохих. 
> Марина, да флаг в руки... Занимайтесь вы чем хотите, я никому ничего плохого не сделал! Ну а если я для вас стал врагом, тогда понятно почему.  
> :smile: Так зачем тогда обсуждение? Я лично ничего кроме предостережений не написал. И то, только тех о которые сам споткнулся. Нахрена из меня делать врага?! Мне лично по барабану ваши личные заинтересованности.


Глядя на этот пост такое впечатление создаётся, что не Игорь это написал... :confused:

----------


## tolyanich

> Глядя на этот пост такое впечатление создаётся, что не Игорь это написал...*Савин Григорий*,


Клоны?:biggrin:
 Гриша,   все  мы  иногда  не  с  той  ноги  встаём. А тем более в  Москве   солца  намного  меньше  чем   в  Одессе,  вот  мы  и  в депрессухе  постоянно:frown::biggrin:

----------


## мусяня

> Сообщение от Паучара 
> Итак, подводим очередные итоги..
> Что дает нам официально оформленный союз?
> 
> 1.Юридическая оформленность всех мероприятий проводимых форумчанами.
> 2.Финансовая (и не только) поддержка начинающих (талантливых) форумчан. 
> 3.Организация концертов (в том числе сольных) с участием форумчан.
> 
> Второй пункт я бы пока убрала,


Вот с этим я абсолютно согласна  :Ok: То что надо! :Ok:

----------


## tolyanich

> *мусяня*,Вот с этим я абсолютно согласна То что надо!


А   я  не   согласен. Нужно  просто  подправить второй пункт  на:
_Финансовая (и не только) поддержка неначинающих (талантливых) форумчан_.:biggrin: 
Ну  или   на _Финансовая (и не только) поддержка давно  начавших (талантливых) форумчан._  :biggrin:

----------


## Саша

> Сообщение от Паучара
> Итак, подводим очередные итоги..
> Что дает нам официально оформленный союз?
> 
> 1.Юридическая оформленность всех мероприятий проводимых форумчанами.
> 2.Финансовая (и не только) поддержка начинающих (талантливых) форумчан.
> 3.Организация концертов (в том числе сольных) с участием форумчан.
> Второй пункт я бы пока убрала,


совершенно с вами согласен мадам :flower:

----------


## darveter

а я, хоть и облажался по полной программе  по поездке в  Берлин,  хочу сказать, что от вас никуда не денусь , и не исчез никуда и помогать буду, если доверите.
вот наконец-то добрался до сети, давненько не был я на форуме, и удивился некоторым вещам, и всё равно рад, что есть этот сайт и такие люди, им занимающиеся!.быть добру!
остальное в личке.

----------


## Mazaykina

> а я, хоть и облажался по полной программе  по поездке в  Берлин


Андрюш, это жизнь... никто не застрахован от форс мажоров. Я рада, что ты появился!  :Ok:

----------


## Натаха Шмель

> нужно понять в ПРИНЦИПЕ для каких целей создаем союз, и  на что нужны деньги. Уже исходя из этого будем говорить о взносах или искать спонсорскую поддержку.


в принципе идея больше утопическая нежели реальная,много раз пробовали сделать такое ...в питере тоже птались...денег надо немерено, связи и вообще много всего..но вообще я одобряю такие замыслы..но еслим там будут те пункты котрые ниже вы прочитаете...
*1.в обществе должны быть только профи*..Должен быть жесткий отбор членов:biggrin:
для репутации организации недопустимо брать на себя ответственность по трудоустройству абы кого..к сожалению 65 % ресторанных музыкантов только таковыми называются и занимают не свои места рабочие, а чужие..позорят общее представление о квалификации артистов малой сцены(хороший человек, это еще не профессия)...Некоторые называют это "подсидкой" я же считаю, что в таких случаях надо производить чистку и в первую очередь обеспечивать работой тех, кто делает её хорошо и достойно.
*2.соцзащита членов организации..*
Это отпуск (месяц в году) и болезни...
Мой печальный пример:frown:2 года на работе в любом состоянии..температура 38, ангина, бронхит и насморк, а я пою..почему?!потому что нужно зарабатывать, а больничные нам не платят.Или пой сама или ставь подмену и отдавай свой хлеб
Членские взносы уплачиваются раз в квартал всеми участниками в равных долях и часть идет на оплату больничных и отпусков...ессессно это должно подтверждаться доккументально..доверяй, но проверяй
*3.обычные выходные* ...подмена ..твое личное дело..захотел гульнуть и т.д..отдаешь свои деньги подмене сам..
При создании профсоюза ...достаточно только подать заявку  о подмене в оргкомитет и она появится на форуме профсоюза..При этом мы спокойно можем заниматься своими делами, зная,что нас не подведут, ибо подмена из нашего общества,а там только профи:wink:
*4.создание общего агенства по праздникам* из тех же профессионалов высокого уровня..часть работы на таких мероприятиях отдается прежде всего тем членам, которые в данный момент в поиске работы, остальные в порядке очереди..типа гграфика..сегодня ты, завтра я...ну или как-то так...хотя этот пункт один из самых сложных,ибо сеть должна быть общероссийской, а может и международной :Vah: вобщем,под вопросом:eek:
*5.ставка парнаса и гарантия* должна быть примерно одинаковой!!Пусть люди ходят не туда где дешевле а туда где и кто им больше нравится :Aga: тогда появится здоровая конкуренция и творческий процесс, мы снова захотим удивлять, а не тупо петь все подряд скачивая минуса с интернета :Aga: а это постоянный труд и рост
*6.создание творческого авторского отдела*..не спонсорство на первых порах, а продвижение на радио и все те же концерты (имея такой провсоюз, мы сможем расчитывать на поддержку чиновников)а если еще и давать концерты для участников войны, инвалидов или дет.домов, то шансы вырастут, да и дело доброе всегда имеет место быть.
*ой..но как же это всё невероятно сложно, я бы никогда не вписалась в такое!!!*
пы.сы..организаторы такого масштаба должны быть больше комерсантами, а не артистами и музыкантами тами, но при этом любить артистов
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ну а всякие там покупки микрофона для нуждающихся..думаю это лишнее...прежде чем стать настоящим лабухом, надо поработать и соли поесть...все мы сами себе всё покупали и зарабатывали очки и копили опыт..
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
может это уже озвучивали здесь?!я всё не читала...
но мне кажется что основа такого общества должна быть именно на это направлена!!!Пример только относителен рест.музыкантов,но их так же можно отнести к другой направленности нашего творческого цеха..
Желаю всем удачи,за темкой слежу,если будет интересная программа, подам заявку на вступление...
Маришка :flower: ,Володя :Pivo: ...успехов, молодцы по-любому, оптимизм невероятный!!!

----------


## tolyanich

> *Натаха Шмель*, Это мои мысли в слух


Нет, это мои   мысли  вслух:biggrin: ТОлько  насчёт парнаса  и  гарантии не  согласен. Не  может  быть  одинаковой  гарантии  и параса  в рестранах разного  уровня , да и от  других факторов  зависит. (Особенно  от  работодателя:biggrin:)



> давать концерт для участников войны, инвалидов или дет.домов,


А  так  же  на  таких праздниках как  день города и т.д. на  районных концертных площадках .  Давно  такие мысли приходят, и  мы раньше  даже  учавствовали в таких мероприятиях. :Aga:  Мне  кажется  на  этот пунктик  нужно  обратить особое  внимание.

----------


## Натаха Шмель

*tolyanich*,
 ну с гарантией может погорячилась, а парнас примерно одинаковый из расчета на одногт человека...большого расброса низзя делать..и по выездным банкетам примерно одинаковые цены и при этом высокие :Vah:  :Ok: :biggrin:!!!!рада, что у родившихся в один день :Vah:  еще и мысли сходятся:biggrin: :Pivo:

----------


## tolyanich

> у родившихся в один день еще и мысли сходятся





> ну с гарантией может погорячилась


Сначала  именно  так  и хотел  сказать"с гарантией погорячилась":biggrin:




> по выездным банкетам примерно одинаковые цены и при этом высокие


Учитывая  кризис  в Москве это 25-30 000р на  двоих (кстати,именно  за столько мы  работали в  прошлом  году) Иначе будет  просто  подарок для  демпингующих конкурентов.Чтобы  поднимать цены, нужно  сначала  авторитет и популярность союза заработать, а это минимум  год рекламы и добросовестной  качественной  работы всех его членов:smile:

----------


## Натаха Шмель

> Сначала  именно  так  и хотел  сказать"с гарантией погорячилась"
> 
> Учитывая  кризис  в Москве это *25-30 000р* на  двоих (кстати,именно  за столько мы  работали в  прошлом  году) Иначе будет  просто  подарок для  демпингующих конкурентов.Чтобы  поднимать цены, нужно  сначала  авторитет и популярность союза заработать, а это минимум  год рекламы и добросовестной  качественной  работы всех его членов


всё верно..правда 25-30 можно немного поднять, учитывая кризис:biggrin:
но..до этого пункта как до Камчатки ра :Jopa: -ком.шкуру успеют поделить..соцзащита членов, главный вопрос:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
в питере когда хотели сделать профсоюз, хотели всех посторонних,( кто не входит в состав шайки:cool:) вообще убрать с кабаков и навязать ценовую политику (гарашку) хозяевам ресторанов, а куда им тогда деваться?!правда для этого нужен закон, что на работу моня брать лишь с лицензией выданной всё тем же профсоюзом...реальные задачи стояли, но оказались непосильными:eek:помоему тогда и взнос был определен годовой...кажись 4% от месячной гарашки..но не точные сведения..ИМХО..

----------


## tolyanich

> убрать с кабаков


Интересно  каким  образом? Валуев  должен  был  ходить с этими  музыкантами   вежливо  общаться?:biggrin:
В Москве(более  10 000 ресторанов) в условиях рынка  и  постоянного  наплыва кадров,  навязать ценовую политику   хозяевам ресторанов   не  реально.  Да  и  что для  них  профсоюз. "Но  кто-то  есть  сильней  меня  и  выше и  у  него  совсем  другая  крыша" :biggrin:

----------


## Натаха Шмель

*Добавлено через 11 минут*



> а это минимум  год рекламы и добросовестной  качественной  работы всех его членов


*реклама членов и их работа зависит от качественного отбора этих членов в ряды членства:biggrin::*
 :Laie 40:  :Laie 39:  :Laie 28:  :Laie 9:  :Laie 36:  :Laie 25:  :Laie 35:  :Laie 3:

----------


## Натаха Шмель

> Интересно  каким  образом? Валуев  должен  был  ходить с этими  музыкантами   вежливо  общаться?:biggrin:
> В Москве(более  10 000 ресторанов) в условиях рынка  и  постоянного  наплыва кадров,  навязать ценовую политику   хозяевам ресторанов   не  реально.  Да  и  что для  них  профсоюз. "Но  кто-то  есть  сильней  меня  и  выше и  у  него  совсем  другая  крыша" :biggrin:


я же говорю, что это под силу только общему профсоюзу страны или города,на основании принятого закона...что мол..музыкальной деятельностью на территории ресторанов города Пупкина, может заниматься лишь член профсоюза имеющий специальную лицензию.хозяева взявшие наработу людей без таковой, платят штрафы во взрослых цыфрах..а для этого должен быть принят закон на уровне правительства..на теории это все можно сделать, на практике никто пока не смог..
:eek:

----------


## tolyanich

> а для этого должен быть принят закон на уровне правительства


Значит  начнём  с  выдвижения членов  в гос думу:biggrin:

----------


## Натаха Шмель

> Значит  начнём  с  выдвижения членов  в гос думу:biggrin:


давно пора, а то там одни импатенты висят....точнее сидят
:biggrin:

----------


## tolyanich

А выбирать будем  по  интернет голосованию :biggrin:

----------


## Саша

> 1.в обществе должны быть только профи..Должен быть жесткий отбор членов


а кто будет определять профессионализм:rolleyes:

----------


## tolyanich

*Саша*,В кабаке на   голосовании  независимых клиентов:biggrin:

----------


## Саша

*"а судьи кто"*  (грибоедов):wink:
посетители заведения это несерьёзно

----------


## ast1

> а кто будет определять профессионализм


Не зря же народ на бронепоезд собирал.Вот они и будут!:biggrin:И ты во главе,на белом коне! :Mr47 04:

----------


## SHAIKER

> а кто будет определять профессионализм:rolleyes:


Кто кто!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ясен перец. Сумлевающиеся в первых рядах!:biggrin:
Мы тебе Саня верим :Aga:

----------


## Саша

*SHAIKER*,
 что-то не понял я этот прикол
для тех кто на бронепоезде повторяю
*а судьи кто*

вроде как серьёзный вопрос обсуждается
я так понимаю что эта тема не для флудерастов:wink:

----------


## pasha muzykant

Наконец то прочитал всю тему. Идея конечно интересна, но объясните - как можно сравнивать работу скажем в Москве и у нас на периферии??? Как можно подравнивать расценки??? Это просто нереально!!! И потом - у нас все такие профессионалы, все асы своего дела (себя я кстати к таковым не отношу)... А что делать тем, кто хочет добиться подобного результата??? Дома в караоке учиться??? Не мне вам говорить, что практика нарабатывается только на точке, хороша она или плоха. И потом - точка точке рознь. И по кухне, и по контингенту, и по обслуживанию. Так что, если точка полушалманного типа и контингент требующий типа "Централ" или "Кольщика" или "Черные глаза" - то туда кого похуже??? И потом, Саша задал правильный вопрос - а кто будет определять профи лабух, дилетант, ну и тд??? Консилиум из тех, кто себя таковыми считает??? 
Предупреждаю, что это только мое мнение.

----------


## kat2210

Я думаю в каждом регионе такой негласный "творческий союз " кабацких музыкантов существует. Сбрасываем друг-другу "окна", всегда знаю к кому обратиться за подменой. Каждый год один из кабаков делает программу, в которую приглашает всех наиболее ярких лабухов за определенную плату и анонсирует этот день - всегда полный аншлаг.

----------


## pasha muzykant

*kat2210*, у нас например городок маленький, ресторанов не так много. Зато претендентов на места хоть отбавляй. Это хорошо, что у нас существует небольшой определенный круг работающих лабухов, которые помогают друг другу во всем. А есть те, кто расценки сшибает, а потом появляется мнение что все лабухи рвачи и пьяницы. И расценки у нас сильно от Москвы отличаются, хотя это всего 70 км, Подмосковье. Вот так.

----------


## Mazaykina

Решила реанимировать очень важную тему.  И на это есть причины.  :Aga: 
Прошло 4 месяца после обсуждения и все-таки дело сдвинулось с мертвой точки! Результат? 
*Вчера родился ребенок! Новый сайт Интернациональный Дом Искусств или  INter KUltur Haus.* В ближайшее время мы дадим ссылку на адрес (сейчас идут работы по подготовке нового дома к вселению  :Aga: ). 
Поверьте, было нелегко. Мне пришлось осваивать web дизайн - html, css, понять чем отличается хостинг от сервера (а тот еще бывает физический и виртуальный...:eek:) и  какие показатели, возможности, плюсы и минусы обоих, а к тому же погрузиться в Online Marketing -SEO и SMO, Web 2.0, RSS, Podcast, Targdet и многое другое.  Но у меня еще терпимо. :biggrin:а вот Векосу достааалось... То, чему учат в институтах на системных администраторов несколько лет- он за 4 месяца освоил, там вообще темный лес...  :Vah: 
*Но могу сказать одно! Дело ПОШЛО!!! И я счастлива!* 
 На сегодня стоит открытым один вопрос: наш слоган. Тот, что был у нас раньше -"Вместе мы музыка" - НЕ ПОДХОДИТ, т.к. под крышей нового дома  соберутся разные виды искусств. 




> Если Вы творческая личность: 
> 
> художник или дизайнер,
> композитор или аранжировщик,
> поэт или писатель,
> организатор массовых мероприятий или ведущий праздников
> вокалист или владеете каким либо инструментом, 
> исполнитель классического танца или знаток хип-хопа, 
> акробат или фокусник, 
> ...


*Ждем ваших идей.*

----------


## Annon

Может, что-то типа "Искусство без границ", "Грани талантов", "Творческое Интернет-содружество" ...
:smile:

----------


## Donald

Быть может, поиграть вокруг "созвездия"? 
Созвездие талантов... 
На празднике жизни
С нами весело! как варианты: С нами легко! С нами легче! С нами веселее!
Знаем... Умеем... Сделаем!

----------


## Mazaykina

*Annon*,
*Donald*
Спасибо ребята!

----------


## juriy

Объединенные искусством.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Объединенные искусством.


 :Ok:  спасибо

----------


## Саша

> На сегодня стоит открытым один вопрос: наш слоган.


ну это самый главный вопрос
без этого никуда:biggrin:

----------


## КП

Нужен такой слоган,чтобы издевательски никто его не смог интерпретировать.
Пример:
Грани талантов-"Граненые таланты (стаканы)"
"Созвездие"- уж очень нескромно,заиздеваются совсем
Творческое интернет-содружество-обзовут "Интернат-содружество"
 "С нами легко"-с облегчением, и т.п.
Объединенные искусством-"Обедненные искусством" (хотя по смыслу очень подходяще,заменить бы слово "объединенные"(прям ООН) на более подходящий синоним.(типа увлеченные,сродненные, вобщем искать слово надо)
Неплохо "Искусство без границ",только чтобы не прозвучало в свете "беспредельного искусства"

*Добавлено через 4 часа 17 минут*
А как вам такой мой вариант( может и глупость пришла в голову):

"Без таможен,пошлин,и прочих границ
Есть сайт в интернете для творческих лиц".

*Добавлено через 4 часа 23 минуты*
можно поправить как-нибудь,к примеру:
"Без национальных и прочих границ
Ваш сайт в интернете для творческих лиц"
вобщем давайте,предлагайте...

*Добавлено через 4 часа 29 минут*
"Без национальных и прочих границ,
Союз в интернете для творческих лиц!"


прошу прощения-не удаляется то что сверху,так тут устроено-объединяет с предыдущим и правки нет.

*Добавлено через 4 часа 43 минуты*
или так:
Союз в интернете для творческих лиц
Без таможни,пошлин,закрытых границ

*Добавлено через 4 часа 54 минуты*
еще вариантик:
Таланту  сопутствовать должен успех
Такая возможность должна быть у всех

*Добавлено через 6 часов 17 минут*
еще полно в ту же степь:
"Сомнений ложных сбросить груз поможет творческий союз!"

*Добавлено через 6 часов 22 минуты*
:biggrin:
Ну вот,одолела меня рифмомания.
Теперь удержаться бы от «недержания».

----------


## Sena

Я вот тоже полностью за!!!!! Хоть конечно не принимала активного участия в жизни форума, но всегда готова! И очень хотела бы с вами со всеми ближе познакомиться:)

----------


## Mazaykina

*КП*,
Паша, из тебя прям 


> Ну вот,одолела меня рифмомания.
> Теперь удержаться бы от «недержания».


 :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> ну это самый главный вопрос
> без этого никуда


Ирония? естессно... а что, может поможешь с поиском спонсоров?

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Музы маленький каприз
Создал команду 'ВСЕ НА БИС'.
. . . . . . . . . . .  . . . . . . . . .
Ну эт как вариант. . . * автор густо краснеет*

----------


## Mazaykina

> Ну эт как вариант.


:wink: :Ok: 
Ребят, а почему решили, что слоган должен быть стихотворным. Это может быть и словосочетание, но чтоб в точку! Ждем еще идей.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Вообще-то сайт и форум носят название-*Интернациональный дом искусств*. Может это как-то обыграть?

----------


## Гонтий

*Mazaykina*,
 Есть подобный сайт англоязычный:
http://www.banjocrazy.com 
В переводе будет примерно так - Центр Восторга Искусств
Они там на этом сайте собирали деньги на банджо моей ученице Жанне из Ташкента
Привезлией банджо ей домой, стоимостью $4000.
http://www.banjocrazy.com/articles/jannadonate.shtml

----------


## swinging

> Интернациональный Дом Искусств или INter KUltur Haus.


Марина, мои познания в немецком языке заканчиваются, там же, где начинается его незнание, но по моему (не знаю согласятся ли с этим немцы) INter KUltur Haus - это *Дом Культуры* или *Дворец* (если угодно), что само по себе, мне импонирует гораздо больше, чем искусство, от которого я далёк больше, чем от культуры (не на много, но всё равно далековато). Что то я заблудился в словах. Но может кого то это натолкнёт на какую то умную мысль, в отличие от моей. Но Дом культуры это, что то такое родное из детства, а вот Дом Искусств, как Снежная Королева, холодное и недоступное. Возможно это какие то мои комплексы, прошу не обращать на них никакого внимания.

Удачи!

----------


## SeregaKZ

Очень огромная тема. Давно на форум незаходил, но жудко рад этой идеи. Начал читать с первых страниц, до странице пятой уже дальше читать не было сил и сразу включился на первую, и радости моей нет границ, что эти все ранее сказанные слова не пустые. И что уже создается сайт. Надеюсь, что меня не сильно общительного тоже возьмете.

----------


## Mazaykina

> INter KUltur Haus - это Дом Культуры или Дворец (если угодно), что само по себе, мне импонирует гораздо больше,


А ведь и правда- это дословный перевод. :biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Ильич

> Дом Культуры или Дворец


Короче ДК имени ?
Совок не отпускает нас:biggrin:
Мы все как правило занимаемся организацией или сопровождением праздников.
Я не знаю как по немецки.. 
Праздник хауз 
Вот что родилось....

----------


## luudvig

MUSICISLAND - островок музыки.Наш островок в океане.

----------


## swinging

> MUSICISLAND - островок музыки.Наш островок в океане.


А вот Ильич к музыке имеет отношение опосредованное, да и половина посетителей форума ведущие, поэты, которым музыка по барабану.

Удачи!

----------


## Mazaykina

Ребят, да название уже есть, менять его не будем. Под понятием Интернациональный (Inter) Дом (Haus) искусств (Kunst) уже заложено все.  Слоган нужен!!! И идея логотипа.

----------


## barbarossa

Несем, как свечечку (искорку, звездочку) искусство в люди (людям)?

----------


## elochkalenusik

:smile:не бываю тут, не бываю, а как зайду: всё новенькое что-нить увижу)
Ребят, вы спорите то о чём? Я правда с конца всегда читаю, потому не знаю, что было в начале)) времени не хватает дочитать, ПРОСТИТЕ))) но идею вроде прочухала) Вы хотите создать какой то инернациональный союз ведущих всея Руси?)))) Но нет слогана? А он вообще нужен?))))) 
Ещё со времён Советизма всегда удивлялась, откуда такое количество шаблонов в наших головах?)))) Может без слогана веселее пойдёт? А то энергия не туда уходит))))))))))

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
Хотя по поводу Союза идея очень даже неплохая)))) Мы ведь действительно ничем не защищены, только своим обаянием и энергией, но приходит неумолимый возраст, и начинаешь думать, что всю жизнь занимался чем то не тем((  Я не про себя пока, я ещё очень активно работаю, а вот люди, которые учили меня этому ремеслу, и уже не могут сами им заниматься в силу разных причин, вызывают у меня такие сильные эмоции(( начинаю думать, а что будет со мной, когда я не просто не смогу ходить по свадьбам?  или не надо просто работать в этом направлении? Или я не о том сейчас говорю?

----------


## Mazaykina

> но идею вроде прочухала) Вы хотите создать какой то инернациональный союз ведущих всея Руси?))


Совсееем не прочухала. :biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## SeregaKZ

_Позвольте внести пару лозунгов, но это так наброски
_
Нет границ, есть только песня, что сплотила нас всех вместе

Судьбою творчества сплочены мы едино

Таможенных границ здесь нет,
			Когда для творчества горит зеленый свет

Горит зеленый свет для нас, когда сил творческий имеется запас

Растают все границы, ведь в творчестве сияют лица

Сердцем одним мир покорим

Согреем, сбережем и сотворим

Сплоченные единым мы порывом

Звездной пылью мы творить все будем

Одним биеньем творческого сердца

----------


## Mazaykina

*barbarossa*,
*SeregaKZ*,
 :Ok:  спасибо!!!

----------


## SeregaKZ

Да пока не за что, это так для начало незнаю точно может еще что ни будь придет в голову.

----------


## Mishel

В.И.Ульянов:"Искусство должно быть пОнято народом"
И  - "Искусство в массы!":smile:
"Искусство без границ" - вроде,где-то было...
"Лицедеи без границ"...

----------


## Лев

> Одним биеньем творческого сердца


...разбудим спящие сердца.

----------


## Larisa Kratidis

> это суперская идея всеми руками за:)


Олеся,блестящяя ц итата.спасибо.

----------


## overload

Попробую...
"Жизнь - искусству. Искусство - живым".

Нет... а памятники... нелогично...
"Жизнь - искусству. Искусство - живёт".

Латынью:
Ad Vita ars, ars est vitale.

Я правда не спёр, сам придумал.

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Роднит родник, где музы у истока
Напоят нас блаженною строкой.
Душа, жива без времени и срока,
Лети в лета и наши песни пой!

----------


## Mazaykina

> "Жизнь - искусству. Искусство - живёт".


Супер!!! И на латыни звучит здорво! Игореш, молодчина!!

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
Ребята! Всем большое спасибо, но нужно чтоб было коротко и емко. и Понятно на разных языках (желательно) Вот как у Игоря:



> "Жизнь - искусству. 
> Латынью:
> Ad Vita ars.

----------


## overload

*Ad Vita ars.*

Может быть, это то, что надо? Как вы, ребята? Что скажете?
Только надо уточнить, я не силён в латыни и, возможно, неверно выстроил фразу.

----------


## Лёшка Граф

> Геологи  тоже  музыканты,  творческие  люди.И возможно кого-то из  них идея о  создании  союза  заинтересует  не  меньше, чем  активных форумчан.


:biggrin: Интерпритация - "Геологи - тоже люди". Я понимаю что опыт у всех разный, но вопрос, который здесь обсуждается аж полгода как видимо касается всех форумчан, а не только профессионалов. 

Да дела.... Здраствуйте господа и дамы форумчане. Как "интересующийся" хочу обратить ваше внимание еще на пару нюансов: 

*1. про популярность/известность ОТЛ (общество творческих людей :biggrin:) plus-msk* 
Разумеется нужна какая то рекламма. Может быть и вправду идея не нова, а вдруг) - "не послать бы нам гонца", куданить на евровиденье, который бы не применул бы вспомнить про славное ОТЛ.
А если шоу не международное, то почему бы не завести себе школу солистов, или академию - на телевиденье... наверняка мастерам будет о чем поделиться с расфуфыренной и распальцованной молодежью... - я к тому что в этом случае у ОТЛ plus-msk будет имя не только в больших городах, но и в провинциях, в газетах, журналах и т.п. не говоря о инвесторах*2. про финансирование* 
Все это конечно замечательно) Нет я не спорю, "микрофон в подарок" это лишка. Но, есть такое но. Москва, питер, киев, заграница - как где упоминалось в теме, - ребят честно :biggrin: это совсем другая страна. Вам может и смешно будет, но разница в зарплатах по удаленности от "центра" увеличивается экспоненциально. :eek:
Ладно не буду о грустном. Я к тому что было бы замечательно, если бы подобная организация поддержала студии, учителей в школах их "студии", студентов на местах. Может финансово, может приглашением на фестиваль - подальше от глубинки. В моем городе тоже есть Музыканты. Но отсюда выбираться в люди в разы сложнее, чем из даже подмосковья.
Именно поэтому) - за финансирование!!!  :Pivo: *3. про организацию*
Как я полагаю, организация должна определить свим направлением проведение фестивалей разных уровней, может олимпиад. Объединиться? - да, но не только методом "каждый сам за себя", ведь понятно что ребенок/подросток или даже начинающий независимым членом в обществе являться не может, сколь талантливым бы он нибыл. Так может и объединяться тогда группами, школами, студколлективами? и т.п. раз уж мы заехали в степь "алло, мы ищем таланты"
с уважением, Граф  :flower: 
ЗЫ: *Mazaykina* :biggrin: я не юрист... но предложение имеется

----------


## overload

Ох... Башку поломал, пока прочитал.
Ну, Лёха, ты нарисовал...

----------


## igord

*Лёшка Граф*,

Прошу прощения за термин, но... Это Маниловщина...
Тут, дай бы Бог, хоть просто организационно всё сбить, имеющихся людей задействовать, хотя бы сайт, программу (которую обсуждаем) профинансировать...
А уже: неплохо бы поддержать глубинку... Никто не спорит: дело хорошее, нужное, перспективное... но почему бы МУЗЫКАНТАМ из так называемой глубинки не подумать о собственном финансировании и не вложить свою лепту (боже упаси, не материальную, а интеллектуальную, организационную) в данный проект, чтобы потом с гордостью пожинать плоды...
Легче всего сидеть и думать: вот они там в центре икрой обжираются, а у нас "зарплата в разы меньше"...

Еще раз прошу прощения за резкий тон... как уж написалось...

Давайте конструктивно!!!

----------


## overload

Игорёш, а для этого, наверное, надо людей, которые бы этим всем занимались.
Ты в это впряжёшься? Нет. И я тоже. А кто ещё?
У каждого проблем выше крыши.

----------


## Лёшка Граф

*igord*, Я нормально к одекватной критике отношусь) 

Конкретизирую: Я не в коем разе не призываю бросить все и лечь костьми чтоб поддержать наших "братьев и сестер" в провинции. - Вроде бы правильно говорят спасение утопающих ) дело рук самих утопающих. Я к тому говорю, что "популярности" или "имени" общества творческих людей, про необходимость которых писали выше, можно добитсья, так сказать, "снизу" - через народ. это раз уж мы заговорили про общественную организацию. Впрочем и управлять, осуществлять сборы (взносы) мне кажется было бы легче, еслиб граждане в обществе состаяли кучками, всмысле участвовали все - а процессом руководили бы кураторы.

Я знаю что есть такая организация) в россии  - называется федерация спорта. Так вот частные предприниматели, которые занимаются организацией спортивных мероприятия на местах (футбол, мото/авто гонки, конный спорт и др.) они через эту федерацию, получают от государства определенную премию в виде покрытия 50% расходов на мероприятие.  
Гипотетически: нет ли в стране нац проектов, которые направлены на развитие ))) ну не спорта если музыкального, но таланта? может быть привлечь министерство образования, или культуры к инвистированию фонда... о котором идет речь.

----------


## overload

*Лёшка Граф*,
 Кстати, весьма хороший подход... 
Я твои слова понял, принял.
Только попроще бы...

----------


## maestro116

Да есть и программы и нацпроекты. Уровни только другие. Вообще принято считать, что ТАЛАНТ сам себе пробьет дорогу. В большинстве случаев так оно и есть. Искру божью видно сразу. Вот напишите талантливую вещь (ХИТ) и все сразу встанет на свои места. А финансировать предприятия и мероприятия на уровне- Может быть никто никогда не будет. И дарить микрофоны с аппаратом неведомо кому- тоже никто не будет. А вот нечто, имеющее неодолимую притягательность, некий лакомый кусок- Очередь выстроится.

----------


## Alenajazz

> ТАЛАНТ сам себе пробьет дорогу


Можно поспорить... Таланту помогать надо. Бездарность прорвется сама. Редко кто из сочинителей-постановщиков-исполнителей танца, песни сочетает в себе качества творческие и предпринимательские. Особенно, когда это касается детского коллектива...

----------


## luudvig

*maestro116* ТАЛАНТ сам себе пробьет дорогу



Вы чё,серьёзно?:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## maestro116

Конечно!:wink: ИСКРУ БОЖЬЮ- ВИДНО СРАЗУ. Вроде ж понятно ж написано ж.:rolleyes: Я совершенно далек от мысли, что таланты надо искать по домам, по дачам, по квартирам. Я думаю всем ясна и понятна формула: ТАЛАНТ= ИСКРА БОЖЬЯ + АДСКИЙ ТРУД.

----------


## Alenajazz

*maestro116*,
 Формулу я бы усовершенствовала:
Талант= искра божья+адский труд+везение

----------


## SHAIKER

> *maestro116*,
>  Формулу я бы усовершенствовала:
> Талант= искра божья+адский труд+везение


Точнее
Успех признание =адский труд+везение+талант+искра божья+ Бабосы :Aga: :biggrin:

----------


## Alenajazz

*SHAIKER*,
 Про что и речь, что таланты продвигать надо!

----------


## SHAIKER

> *SHAIKER*,
>  Про что и речь, что таланты продвигать надо!


Тогда помимо того что есть эти таланты. И действительно это так.
То надо последнее Бабло :Aga: . И будет счастье.
Но там где обычно разговор заходит о больших деньгах не приходится говорить о талантах. Да и надеяться на честность. Как правило. Но думаю бывают исключения.

----------


## maestro116

Везение и бабосы- косвенные компоненты. Везение, удача- придёт само собой, у КАЖДОГО есть свой единственный неповторимый ШАНС. Бабосы (бабки,башли,бабло, деньги- наконец) не всегда решающий фактор.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Ещё раз предложу: Напишите и исполните (хоть где- без разницы)- НАСТОЯЩИЙ ХИТ. И не надо никаких бабосов и везения. Рецепт стопроцентного попадания.
Дать определение -ХИТ ?:wink::biggrin:
(Риторические вопросы: Кем бы был Круг без Централа? Кем бы был Женечка без Девочки моей? Восток без Миражей? Осин без Плачущей Боевички (Девочка с автоматом:)))?)

----------


## SHAIKER

*maestro116*,
 А теперь назовите современного исполнителя с Хитом? Хит пишут за деньги. Это известно. Один из недавних примеров Зимний сон Алсу.
Так ша. Бабосы нунче в первую очередь.
Даже если учесть что у меня есть хит. То его либо в худшем случае украдут с лучшем купят.

----------


## Alenajazz

*SHAIKER*,
 У нас (в Таганроге, да и в Ростове - тоже) вообще сложно привлечь чьи-то деньги для того, чтобы достойно обеспечить творческую жизнь юных талантов. Потенциальные меценаты начинают сразу скрести в своем купеческом затылке и размышлять по поводу прибыли, а прибыли это никакой не принесет. Всё финансируют родители - и костюмы, и обучение детей, и поездки. При этом деньги зарабатывать своим творчеством мы не можем, потому как дети у меня несовершеннолетние и я не могу с ними участвовать в каких-то программах (свадьбы. корпоративы) Да и детской психике видеть подшофе не нужно. Если есть платные предложения (спорткомитет иногда делает такие) - работаем, но это бывает крайне редко, а танцы ставятся регулярно, и их надо обшивать, вывозить детей на другой уровень. Потому как вариться в собственном соку - никому не надо. Я творчески плодовитая, у меня в репертуаре коллектива около 70 танцев. На детей все "забили" Даже если выходишь на какой-то уровень, получаешь высокий рейтинг и едешь на Всемирный конкурс (например в Ризе (Германия) ежегодно проходит чемпионат мира по танцевальному шоу) Чтобы быть в сборной России - необходимо набрать высокий рейтинг, то есть ездить на рейтинговые турниры, которые, как правило, проходят в Москве, Питере.  Даже если ты и смог ездить весь год, попасть в команду России, то чтобы поехать в Ризу, нужно кучу денег. Ростовский "Талисман" трижды в сборную заявляли и только на третий раз коллективу город (а Ростов далеко не бедный город!) помог, оплатив 50 процентов только, остальное - родители. Государство сбагривает постепенно систему образования детей. через несколько лет будет бесплатным только начальное образование (до 4 класса), а уж муниципальных танцевальных коллективов не будет и вовсе....

----------


## maestro116

Более вероятен худший.:biggrin: А кто сказал-хит?:wink: Если вещь поёт молодежь по дворовым тусовкам, мурлычут домохозяйки у плиты, насвистывают бюргеры по дороге домой (с работы), ловят на волне таксисты, это неоспоримо- ХИТ. :Ok: 
Если вещь лежит в папке в компе, в скоросшивателе в партитурах, слышали десяток друзей, то это- просто вещь. :Aga:  Если есть все признаки ХИТа, нужно бежать в РАО (блин,опять же- бабосы!) и регистрировать права, прямые-косвенные и смежные, штоб не слямзили.:rolleyes:

----------


## SHAIKER

*Alenajazz*,
 Я знаю об этих бедах. Давно уже понял что ни образование ни искусство никому не надо. Меценаты платят только на посмотреть на вечеринках или действительно ища в этом выгоду.
Страшно. А что делать.
Государство уже давно пофигу искусство, спорт образование. Чем безграмотней стадо тем проще им управлять.
А детей талантливых в самом деле много.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*maestro116*,
 Когда уже поют во дворах и так далее и если это за тобой не зарегено. То  можно тешить себя только тем что ты крут и все.:biggrin:
Но это не поможет ни в покупке еды и инструментария.

----------


## maestro116

Нет и ещё раз-НЕТ! Не стоит так огульно охаивать государство.За бугром- ещё хуже, поверьте на слово.
Алена! Джазз! Есть примерно 425 относительно честных способов залезть в кошелек.:rolleyes: И желательно, ни в коем случае- в купеческий.Есть масса других, более тугих кошелей. :Ok: :rolleyes:

----------


## Alenajazz

*maestro116*,
 Огласите весь список честных (относительно) способов! А вообще - все зависит от региона. Когда жила в Сибири, помогали нам. Но только потому, наверное, что солистка у меня в ансамбле была девушка, мама которой главбухом на пивзаводе работала... А один раз спонсоры сказали, что наличку дать не могут и предложили вагон муки. Вот я ее и реализовала! В Москве больше возможностей. Остальная Россия живет немного по-другому...

----------


## SHAIKER

*maestro116*,
 Дело не в том что на западе хорошо или плохо? Там нет такого мздаимства и порой людей не имеющих отношения к данному делу. Там артисты имеют деньги с хитов и продаж дисков! У нас кто с этого имеет? У Пугачевой выпущено дисков больше чем у битлов. Но что то с этого она не много заработала. Если бы не ее активность в плане вложения денег то и неизвестно где бы она была. Как многие которые со своими хитами канули.
Сейчас получают композиторы которые порой у неизвестных талантов воруют материал. И имеют долю в проектах телевидении и так далее.
Так ша не надо сравнивать запад с нами и говорить что там хуже. Там хоть какой то порядок есть. А у нас бюрократов стало больше и мало того так они стали воровать больше.
Так ша.

----------


## Alenajazz

> А у нас бюрократов стало больше


Удавила бы всех! :Aga:

----------


## Mazaykina

> .За бугром- ещё хуже, поверьте на слово.


Олег, поверь мне на слово. А чуть позже попробую доказать и не только словом, но и делом, что здесь к авторству и творчеству относятся очень трепетно.  :Aga: 


> Там артисты имеют деньги с хитов и продаж дисков!


ВОТ ИМЕННО! Даже если ты совсем не раскрученная Звезда, но хочешь найти СВОЕГО слушателя, пишешь песни, и выкладываешь их на специализированных сайтах, будь уверен, что ты получишь свою копейку за каждую скачаную твою композицию. Потому что кто-то, кому ты понравился, скачивает ее  за деньги, понимая, что любое авторство должно оплачиваться.

----------


## maestro116

Вот с миру и по нитке бы...Раз уж так решил сам...:wink:
Мариша! А что мешает всем желающим размещать свои опусы в этих специализированных сайтах, склонировав своё альтер-эго для СС-региона?:rolleyes: И считать денежки на номерном аккаунте в банке того же региона? Об асфальт- кое что...точнее- раз плюнуть по выполнению необходимых процедур. :Aga: 
Но почему-то никто этим не мается. Да попросту там тоже если знают что МОЖНО НЕ ПЛАТИТЬ- никогда не ЗАПЛАТЯТ! И на халяву прокатить якобы-хит через чей то сайт? Попробуйте, кому совсем нечего делать...

----------


## Билли

> .За бугром- ещё хуже,


Мало попасть в Рай :Ha: Там ещё нужно уметь хорошо пристроится :Aga: 
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
Короче..кому как прёт:biggrin:
Поэтому я не стал бы так радикально утверждать :Ha:  :Pivo:

----------


## maestro116

Ясный похер! Кому как повезет. Один мой товарищ наобум урыл в Швецию, почти сразу (случайно!) попал на радио звукорежем. С тех пор в шоколаде.

----------


## КОЛОРИСТ

> ты получишь свою копейку за каждую скачаную твою композицию. Потому что кто-то, кому ты понравился, скачивает ее за деньги, понимая, что любое авторство должно оплачиваться.


Да и здесь можно было бы сделать платным, при предварительном прослушивании одного куплета и припева. Этого достаточно чтобы определить нравится или нет произведение чтобы заплатить и скачать. 




> Вот с миру и по нитке бы...


Даже чисто символически небольшая определенная сумма, собранная многими - лучше чем ничего.
Талант должен быть оплачен! Я только ЗА!
P.S: не зайдешь на форум недельку-другую, здесь столько перемен! Когда все успеваете? Полное восхищение! Жалко "спасибки" куда-то делись :Meeting:  Ну вообще КЛАССНО, КРАСИВО! 




> Кому как повезет.


И все-таки порядка там больше, поэтому при знании языка проще. Законопослушным и не ленивым гражданам после России проще во всех сферах. Ни кому в голову не придет с предпринимателя налоги драть 120% с прибыли, если свое дело откроете.

----------


## КОЛОРИСТ

> Вообще принято считать, что ТАЛАНТ сам себе пробьет дорогу.


Есть поговорка "талантам надо помогать, бездарности пробьются сами". На сегодняшний день стоит вопрос по другому, что зачастую продвигают певца-однодневку, настоящий талант не будет пробиваться и доказывать какой он крутой, он просто творит и весь в творчестве. Соглашается со своим положением в обществе, не претендуя на исключение, лишь бы заниматься своим делом. У ТАЛАНТА нет времени на рекламу себя и пробивной силы. Вот и задача: найти и ........ дать шанс - дорогу! 
Мне кажется, вопрос так должен стоять. Голосов красивых очень много, но эти голоса требуют ювелирной индивидуальной обработки.  Ювелиров мало. 
В наше время превалирует не ВЫСОКОЕ, а  псевдоискусство,  т.е примитивное. Хотя и они имеют место у народа и кучу аплодисментов, до тех пор, пока на арену не вытолкнут настоящую ЗВЕЗДУ! Именно здесь надо иметь гражданскую позицию и не дать её потушить и задавить завистникам и блатным. Будет много тех,кто постарается перекрыть дорогу, оттягивать голоса в пользу своих знакомых и не интересных, но желающих пробиться любой ценой. Вас не пустят, если вы лучше и талантливее их. Вот здесь и нужны мы, кому не безразлична судьба ТАЛАНТА. Моцарт и Сальери живы, поверьте.



> maestro116,
> Формулу я бы усовершенствовала:
> Талант= искра божья+адский труд+везение


Абсолютная правда.

----------


## КОЛОРИСТ

> При этом деньги зарабатывать своим творчеством мы не можем, потому как дети у меня несовершеннолетние и я не могу с ними участвовать в каких-то программах (свадьбы. корпоративы)


Смею возразить, мы предлагаем детские коллективы, они выступают до основного гулянья, т.е. в начале вечера. После 2-3 тоста и на свадьбах и главное на корпоративах. Вам связаться надо с ведущими, или агентствами, кот. являтся устроителями (не все устраивают попоища) этих вечеров, именно они могут вас предлагать. На свадьбах дети ассоциируются как ангелочки, нравится многим, трогательно. Вы творческая натура и придумайте танец в котором будут выходить два ангелочка-и танцевать с невестой. Ну что-то пофантазировать надо. На этих мероприятиях, особенно на корпоративах можно найти и покровителей и спонсоров. Родители не сопротивляются, понимают, что нужны выступления. По клиентам будет видно кому можно предложить, а от кого отказаться. У вас будет преимущество в том, что детские коллективы на 1/3 дешевле. Дерзайте, удачи..........
Поверьте, с детей даже деньги снимать врят ли будут.

----------


## Alenajazz

> они выступают до основного гулянья


спасибо за идеи по поводу зарабатывания денег, но.... У меня ансамбль эстрадно-спортивного танца, где много акробатики. Поэтому должно быть много места и определённый вид покрытия, чтобы не было травм. Мы выступали на асфальте как-то (из экстремальных вариантов выступлений), но нам стелили огромные тяжёлые ковры (а я держалась за сердце всё выступление... Потому как ковры эти периодически загибались, солистка спотыкалась, но как-то умудрялась не упасть)
И как выступать до основного гуляния, если идут репетиции в других группах каждый день до 20 часов????
Раньше были выступления платные на спортивных мероприятиях областного или Всероссийского уровня. А сейчас спорткормитет не приглашает. Нет денег, говорят...

----------

